# What do you use to moisturize your bags and repel stains?



## rachieface

I've never really sprayed any of my bags before and am wondering what you ladies use to moisturize your leather bags, what protects them best from scratches and what repels weather.

I just got an AC City and plan on getting many more leather bags but want to keep them in the best shape I can and would love to hear what you use!


----------



## missisa07

I bought Apple Guard products and use them on my Chanels.    I have their leather cleaner, leather conditioner, and water/stain repellent spray.  I highly recommend all three products.  

leatherstuff.com sells them.  

lovinmybags.com also sells leather conditioner and cleaner products, but they're much more expensive and I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I have Apple leather conditioner (which actually looks a little like shampoo in a small bottle, kind of white/pearly).  I use it a little on my Coach signature (canvas) bags on the leather trim and started on the bottom surfaces to test.  So far, so good!


----------



## gina8521

I have heard a lot of good things about the Apple guard products. I use Coach leather cleaner and get good results.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I also use Shining Monkey (spray) on my Louis Vuitton vachetta (leather), very lightly.  As you might know, the LV vachetta is untreated so it will naturally darken as it ages.  Spraying this can slow the process somewhat...all in the eye of the beholder what they want to do.  Since I live in a rainy climate, I'm all for a little protective spray!


----------



## rachieface

Thanks for the suggestions girls. I'm going to try the Appleguard stuff. What a great price!


----------



## paintednightsky

Wilsons all the way for me!  I have their lotion and spray   I never tried apple but maybe I will one day.


----------



## glamourgirlpink

Lovingmybags makes great products!  I've used their leather cleaner and leather protection cream and both are absolutely wonderful!


----------



## mockinglee

The appleguard rain & stain repellent is great. It's raining today, but any drops that got on my bag just beaded up and wiped away clean.


----------



## debsmith

LMB products have worked the best for me.  Not sure if it's true but I've heard some of the Coach products can leave a yellow film on some leathers...

www.lovinmybags.com


----------



## tonij2000

I too use Wilsons leather and suede protector spray and Monsac cleanser and moisturizer. No adverse reactions thus far from either product!


----------



## dancininmanolos

Apple or Meltonian Ladies?


----------



## Bunny Muffins

For all of my leather bags I purchase stain repellant and leather conditioner from Nordstroms. I use both of these products on all of my leather shoes and wallets. It is the only stuff that I have used for the last 5 years, because it is amazing. I highly recommend it.


----------



## cantstop

Not sure whether Appleguard is available in Singapore. Has anyone used 3M leather protector before? I thought of buying it for my LV vachetta.


----------



## jm_freedom

I know you have to be very careful with vachetta. My understanding is that no conditioner is recommended and wipe clean with only a damp clean cloth. Is this your understanding too?  What about suhali (goat leather)?  How do you clean an condition??


----------



## Nicola_Six

I use Bick4 leather conditioner every few months for most of my bags, including my Celine box bag, Prada saffiano tote and Gucci gold python bag. It moisturizers both strong and delicate leather and exotics beautifully (not to be used on suede though!), and absorbs very easily like liquid body moisturizer. I also use Black Rock and Obenauf's Heavy Duty LP for the Box bag (per Docride's instructions in the Hermes forum) for waterproofing and general care.


----------



## blackcatplus

I use Apple leather cleaning products and they work great. I also use a bit of olive oil and it makes the leather shiny clean.


----------



## Aventine

Collonil 1909 Premium Leather creme. Works for smooth leathers and makes it feel luscious and look pristine!


----------



## chic pour moi

besides conditions and water resistant treatment, does anyone use a specific color cream conditioner on their bags? i have a pair of great red leather shoes and the shoe cobbler who hand made them for me said when dealing with colored leather it is recommended that you use conditioner as well as a color cream conditioner. im wondering if this is also true for leather purses and handbags.


----------



## Mangesj12

missisa07 said:


> I bought Apple Guard products and use them on my Chanels.    I have their leather cleaner, leather conditioner, and water/stain repellent spray.  I highly recommend all three products.
> 
> leatherstuff.com sells them.
> 
> lovinmybags.com also sells leather conditioner and cleaner products, but they're much more expensive and I have no personal experience with them.


Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Griselda1

Meltonian (available at most shoe repair shops or on Amazon) has a very large selection of colored polishes; the creamy consistency is very moisturizing for smooth leather.


----------



## tutushopper

I _love_ meltonian; I have it in white, delicate (clear), and some other clear color and totally adore it.  it is fabulous on Chanel lambskin.  When I first got it, I went around conditioning every bag and wallet I had!


----------



## shiroyuki

hey there...first off i'm just a guy trying to find out info for his gf so maybe i can surprise her with something nice lol.   Anyway, she just got a hobo bag, which I think is a "vintage leather".  I have no clue on how to care for leather but their care says to use a quality cream application, and to stay away from conditioners.

Anybody have any clue whether the creams, lotions or protectants mentioned thus far would be ok on the leather??  She had tried to go around to Coach stores to look for their leather moisturizer, and I took a look online to see that it listed which leather bags it can and can't be used on.  I had no idea there were so many diff types of leathers and diff care techniques...  sigh.


----------



## Elliespurse

shiroyuki - Hi and welcome! There are many types of leather as you say and some should not be treated with anything, glossy and patent leather, lamb leather etc. Some brands offer handbag spa though.

Vintage leather and the light colored handles on LV bags for example is untreated and may dry out over the years. This type of leather is very good to treat with a conditioner.


----------



## shiroyuki

Hi Ellie thanks for the response!  And sorry...I took a look again at the leather care on the hobo site for "vintage leather" and it said "lotions and cleansers" are not recommended, not "conditioners".  So would a conditioner be akin to a moisturizer, or generally just something that will keep the leather from drying out?  Just to get started off, what would be some good starting points to look for a quality conditioner/moisturizer/leather cream for this type of leather?


----------



## Elliespurse

I use this Blackrock product for my bags http://workingperson.com/footwear-1/waterproofing-conditioner/blackrock-leather-n-rich-leather-conditioner-4oz.html

I'd not recommend any products used for human skin care like lotions..


----------



## BellevueLady

Elliespurse said:


> I use this Blackrock product for my bags http://workingperson.com/footwear-1...k-leather-n-rich-leather-conditioner-4oz.html
> 
> I'd not recommend any products used for human skin care like lotions..


 
Your blog is very interesting.  I had fun looking around there.


----------



## purseprincess32

I've used Wilson's spray to protect my RM, Treesje bags, Linea Pelle, Botkier and no issues with streaking or discoloration of leather.,  Coach for my Coach leather stuff and LV Lovin my Bags. Chanel isn't treated but not taken out during bad weather conditions. However, it's always important to do a small spot test on your bag prior to treating it entirely or the areas you want to treat.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

I use leather honey to moisturize and use leather protectant spray by Danier which is a Canadian leather company.


----------



## JTJ

I was once told that before I put my Chanel bag back into the sleeper to take my hand rub across my forehead and use the natural oil to keep my Chanel bags looking great. She said to make small ciruclar motions all over the bag and I swear I have one that is 20 yrs old that looks brand new. Odd yes, but it works.


----------



## clevercat

I use Leather Honey to moisturise - that stuff is a miracle worker! I don't use anything else - I've tried Apple Cleaner, LMB, but nothing does what Leather Honey does. I put a thick layer on one of my Balenciagas last night and wondered if I had overdone it - but this morning, the bag has soaked up every bit and is now a squishy soft puddle.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

How big of a bottle of leather honey do I really need? What size do you guys have?


----------



## cwcmichelle

I personally like to use zymol conditioner on my Celine classic boxes to remove any new scratches and then spritz them with 'invulner' spray from the same set.
Works like a charm, and the treatment seems to waterproof the bags too.


----------



## twin-fun

I started to Black Rock Leather 'N' Rich leather cleaner conditioner. A moderator on the LV forum used it for her vacchetta bags and it worked beautifully on conditioning a couple of vintage bags I have that belonged to my grandmother and mom. http://workingperson.com/brands/blackrock-leather-n-rich.html


----------



## CoachChris

Leather CPR bought at Tuesday Morning.  Tube cost $5.99.  Love the way my vintage Coach Bags look after I use it!!


----------



## Ladybug12

paintednightsky said:


> Wilsons all the way for me!  I have their lotion and spray   I never tried apple but maybe I will one day.


Hello... I agree. Wilsons was some of the best leather conditioner and cleaner that I used. It was great on suede and nubuck. There aren't any more Wilson's in our town. I may have to check on line.


----------



## Ladybug12

Hello,

I have three "go to" products for leather products.

For natural leather, I use* Kali Leather Life Protein Lotion.*

For colored or dyed leather, I use *"Leather Only" Leather Lotion*. It cleans, conditions, and protects all in one product.

For exotic skins such as snake, I use* Meltonian Leather Lotion*. It conditions the scales that have become dry and enhances the color too. Great for dyed skins, as well. 

I purchased all of these products at Houston Shoe Hospital, in the Greater Houston(Texas) area.


----------



## RavDiva

paintednightsky said:


> Wilsons all the way for me!  I have their lotion and spray   I never tried apple but maybe I will one day.


Where can I find wilson's leather cleaner and moisturizer?


----------



## tanya2424

Hmm never heard of the Apple leather cleaner line. I will look into that sounds like a great investment.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mylove4shoes

Thank you for the suggestions ladies, I will try the Apple guard products.  BTW, do you know if it will also work on repelling color transfers?  This is the biggest frustration for me with my LV vernis bags and white colored leather goods as they get the color from darker stuff like my denim jeans.  Thank you for all your expert advice.


----------



## bobobelo

i just bought my first ever chloe marcie satchel, and wondering if anyone have tried apple product for protecting the leather and if it works wonder, or if you have any product/ cleaning suggestion??

thanksssss


----------



## Elliespurse

*bobobelo* - Hi, you could also see this thread in the Chloe forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-reference-library/how-to-protect-condition-or-treat-your-chloe-227889.html


----------



## helene20

I just bought a LV and they said not to do anything, not to put protectant etc.


----------



## jing7600

Ladybug12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have three "go to" products for leather products.
> 
> For natural leather, I use* Kali Leather Life Protein Lotion.*
> 
> For colored or dyed leather, I use *"Leather Only" Leather Lotion*. It cleans, conditions, and protects all in one product.
> 
> For exotic skins such as snake, I use* Meltonian Leather Lotion*. It conditions the scales that have become dry and enhances the color too. Great for dyed skins, as well.
> 
> I purchased all of these products at Houston Shoe Hospital, in the Greater Houston(Texas) area.


I have been using Meltonian Leather too but I was hoping there was another brand that would moisturize the bags for a longer period of time. But maybe it's just my bags because they're all vintage?(At least 10years old). Can anybody recommend/advice?


----------



## DizzyFairy

I sprayed my beige chanel with scotchguard...


----------



## DizzyFairy

JTJ said:


> I was once told that before I put my Chanel bag back into the sleeper to take my hand rub across my forehead and use the natural oil to keep my Chanel bags looking great. She said to make small ciruclar motions all over the bag and I swear I have one that is 20 yrs old that looks brand new. Odd yes, but it works.


Lol u r joking?! Lol a try from me soon! Thx for Ur tip


----------



## Mrdesigner

Longchamp Cuir leather lotion sold at their stores!


----------



## babyspring114

Makes sense. I should try this on my lambskin. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Emt852

Definitely Apple guard water and stain repellent. Love it. And quite inexpensive considering the quality.


----------



## LVchiq

glamourgirlpink said:


> Lovingmybags makes great products!  I've used their leather cleaner and leather protection cream and both are absolutely wonderful!


i agree with u used 'em with my LVs and works evenly amazing in pre loves totally recommend though it's a bit pricey


----------



## superkit10

What about the lambskin leathers


----------



## Elliespurse

I think lambskin is tricky, often the leather has a top finish (like Chanel bags) and any conditioner will change this..


----------



## ladieoh

Hi I'm new and I've been searching for answers for days and can't seem to find one. I've even emailed Gucci for it and they never replied. This was over a week ago! 

I just bought a chocolate guccissima and haven't used it yet. I want to use a leather conditioner prior to use. I've got a huge bottle of leather conditioner that came with my leather sofas and was curious if I could just use tthis instead of having to go buy another bottle. This bottle says it can be used on any type of finished leather.So would it be safe to use on guccissima leather would you say? If anyone has an answer it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I would ask Chanel what they recommend..the finish on the lambskin bags
is quite different & may not react well to some leather cleaners..

I'm a big believer that you bring the bag  back to the manufacturer for
conditioning/polishing..

I know several TPF'ers that do it yourself repair/polishing, etc.

I just prefer to be safe than sorry...


----------



## MishMish

I've gathered a lot of useful info from this thread, can't wait to try it on my white Tory Burch which I had to put away to avoid staining. Thanks all.


----------



## leatherman

Between the Meltonian and Dyo leather balm I pick the Dyo over meltonian any day. I buy the Dyo leather Balm by the gallon. We go through about 2-3 gallons a month. Also "Silicone water Guard" for water and stain repellent. It only hase 13% silicone, you dont want to spray 100% silicone on leather because it will clog the poors of the leather.


----------



## Got2bauthentic

Apple guard


----------



## Got2bauthentic

Elliespurse said:


> I use this Blackrock product for my bags http://workingperson.com/footwear-1/waterproofing-conditioner/blackrock-leather-n-rich-leather-conditioner-4oz.html
> 
> I'd not recommend any products used for human skin care like lotions..


A sale representative from the Balenciaga store, told me that I could moisturize my Balenciaga bag with hand lotion. 
Can you believe that? Of course I didn't and I won't!


----------



## April 65

I was confronted with this problem back in the summer and a local cobbler advised me to get the leather warm to almost hot then apply plain old Vaseline and rub in using a circular motion. I haven't tried that mainly because of somewhere I read that petroleum based softening agents would cause the stitching to break down. Is there any truth to this urban myth ?


----------



## specialbags4me

rachieface said:


> I've never really sprayed any of my bags before and am wondering what you ladies use to moisturize your leather bags, what protects them best from scratches and what repels weather.
> 
> I just got an AC City and plan on getting many more leather bags but want to keep them in the best shape I can and would love to hear what you use!



      I'm wondering this as well. I have a leather Prada bag and being that I live in a dry climate. I wonder if I'm risking the bag getting dry & am wobmndering if it should be conditioned or left alone.


----------



## rainrowan

ladieoh said:


> Hi I'm new and I've been searching for answers for days and can't seem to find one. I've even emailed Gucci for it and they never replied. This was over a week ago!
> 
> I just bought a chocolate guccissima and haven't used it yet. I want to use a leather conditioner prior to use. I've got a huge bottle of leather conditioner that came with my leather sofas and was curious if I could just use tthis instead of having to go buy another bottle. This bottle says it can be used on any type of finished leather.So would it be safe to use on guccissima leather would you say? If anyone has an answer it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!





Be careful with the sofa lotion... I read a horror story about one tPF member forgetting to shake the bottle of lotion and applied straight furniture oil, ruining her bag straps. I would test a spot at the bottom of your bag, if you want to use this bottle.


------
I am using my last bottle of Hush Puppies Leather Lotion. It is amazing stuff. It is more "penetrating" than Leather CPR, although I think Leather CPR is very safe, I like how the Hush Puppies seem to condition the bag more deeply, there are probably stronger emollients? I just can't find this lotion any longer. If anyone finds any stock, please let me know!


----------



## Claudia0022

Leather Honey is perfect to moisture leather bag.


----------



## lazeny

I use Meguiar's.


----------



## tutushopper

Elliespurse said:


> I use this Blackrock product for my bags http://workingperson.com/footwear-1/waterproofing-conditioner/blackrock-leather-n-rich-leather-conditioner-4oz.html
> 
> I'd not recommend any products used for human skin care like lotions..



I also enjoyed your blog, and have now ordered the Obenauf's to add to my arsenal of products (I have the Blackrock as well as Meltonian and Cadillac plus Fiebing's for reptiles); thank you!


----------



## jailnurse93

I'm totally brand loyal to *Leather Honey *for all of my leather goods; not just bags.  And it's made in the USA, which I like too.


----------



## tutushopper

jailnurse93 said:


> I'm totally brand loyal to *Leather Honey *for all of my leather goods; not just bags.  And it's made in the USA, which I like too.



Obenauf's is also made in the U.S.   Have you tried leather honey on lambskin?


----------



## jailnurse93

tutushopper said:


> Obenauf's is also made in the U.S.   Have you tried leather honey on lambskin?



I don't have any lambskin in my collection though I would LOVE to add a lambskin jacket to it!  I will have to try Obenauf's!  Thanks tutushopper, I try to buy made in the USA when I can.   

Do you know anything about a product called Doc Bailey's?  One of my black leather jackets looks quite dull and I was wondering if it would liven it up.

Editing to add, I'm not sure, my Linea Pelle Samantha may lambskin?  I'm not sure?  LOL.  I should know these things....  It is lovely leather, super soft.  I have used the Leather Honey on it with good results.


----------



## tutushopper

jailnurse93 said:


> I don't have any lambskin in my collection though I would LOVE to add a lambskin jacket to it!  I will have to try Obenauf's!  Thanks tutushopper, I try to buy made in the USA when I can.
> 
> Do you know anything about a product called Doc Bailey's?  One of my black leather jackets looks quite dull and I was wondering if it would liven it up.
> 
> Editing to add, I'm not sure, my Linea Pelle Samantha may lambskin?  I'm not sure?  LOL.  I should know these things....  It is lovely leather, super soft.  I have used the Leather Honey on it with good results.



I'm not familiar with Doc Bailey's but from reading about their products on their website, it makes me want to try the clear on my car!


----------



## jailnurse93

tutushopper said:


> I'm not familiar with Doc Bailey's but from reading about their products on their website, it makes me want to try the clear on my car!



LOL.....if I try it I will be sure to do a tiny test area first!


----------



## prtagsale

Claudia0022 said:


> Leather Honey is perfect to moisture leather bag.


how often do you moisturize?  i have appleguard and not really sure it does anything... i know it does not ruin anything but i cant say i really notice a major difference using it.  id like to try something else but how often as a general guideline?  thanks!


----------



## loverestores

Apply bag conditioner once a month (not car leather conditioner)


----------



## BrynnCapella

I have been using Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care, which is a wax-free lotion that cleans, polished, and protects. I have been using it on all of my handbags, including untreated leathers. The product is gentle enough that it does not dull the color of my bags or ruin the sheen. It can be used on leathers, calfskin, exotic skins, and suede. Although it does not say for handbags I have had nothing but good results from it!


----------



## dacostarl

I have heard a lot of good things about the Apple guard products. I use Coach leather cleaner and get good results.


----------



## Djmagain

Neatsfoot Compound. This old italian guy who worked at a shoe salon in Boston told me it would protect the leather. It really does!


----------



## justchristine

I used to use Apple&#127823;leather cleaner and conditioner but the color of the leather transfers and in time the leather loses it's suppleness.&#128078;Same thing with the Coach leather cleaner and conditioner... Though I still use them to spot clean. My friend who restores bags told me to refrain from using those products but instead gave me Fenice leather wipes for spot/emergency cleaning... Otherwise, I bring the bag to her for cleaning and restoration... You can check her Facebook page, it's called Bag RX because obviously, she's a bag doctor!!&#128515;


----------



## magpie

rachieface said:


> I've never really sprayed any of my bags before and am wondering what you ladies use to moisturize your leather bags, what protects them best from scratches and what repels weather.
> 
> I just got an AC City and plan on getting many more leather bags but want to keep them in the best shape I can and would love to hear what you use!


Ok, I am hoping LeatherPro will weigh in on this. Hint hint.  After reading all the post, here is most brands used.
Appleguard,shining monkey,blackrock,obenauf,meltonian,leather honey and zymol.  And rubing your forehead. (lol)
What to do?  Chanel lamb, which for the cav?  Etc..


----------



## twin-fun

magpie said:


> Ok, I am hoping LeatherPro will weigh in on this. Hint hint.  After reading all the post, here is most brands used.
> Appleguard,shining monkey,blackrock,obenauf,meltonian,leather honey and zymol.  And rubing your forehead. (lol)
> What to do?  Chanel lamb, which for the cav?  Etc..



Chanel has its own forum with a large section dedicated to the care of their products: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/links-to-chanel-care-maintenance-threads-749163.html
I would try checking there for info.


----------



## eskaay

I was wondering if anyone could help me with my mulberry Taylor bag. I have this stored on my cupboard and somehow it seems to have developed a stain underneath it  no idea what it is or how it got there and not sure how to remove it , any help appreciated!

http://postimg.org/image/ccuk56n4t/full/

http://postimg.org/image/jeshrdqql/full/

http://postimg.org/image/do2bdniql/full/


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, you could also ask in the Mulberry forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/cleaning-and-protecting-your-mulberry-46801.html

I know Mulberry stores are great for recommending products for their bags, I think they also sell Collonil for cleaning & protecting.

Good luck.


----------



## eskaay

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you could also ask in the Mulberry forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...aning-and-protecting-your-mulberry-46801.html
> 
> I know Mulberry stores are great for recommending products for their bags, I think they also sell Collonil for cleaning & protecting.
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you Ellie  I have asked but no replies so far  xx


----------



## Haan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you could also ask in the Mulberry forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...aning-and-protecting-your-mulberry-46801.html
> 
> I know Mulberry stores are great for recommending products for their bags, I think they also sell Collonil for cleaning & protecting.
> 
> Good luck.



So helpful, it would also probably work with a reissue. Hopefully. Or i should ask the boutique what to use.


----------



## Mcandy

Can i use olay moisturizing lotion on my neverfull leather trimming and handles?


----------



## Elliespurse

Mcandy said:


> Can i use olay moisturizing lotion on my neverfull leather trimming and handles?



Hi, I would avoid lotions. The best is products for leather bags/shoes.


----------



## Rayal.Hutanang

I am quite addicted to using leather care products because some of them  smell so nice with perfume and citrus smell. I was in Germany for a  period of time and the people are quite obsessed with leather and shoe  care. 
I have been using Woly and Grison for some time and the products  are quite good for moisturizing and protecting leather products. My friend got a sample tube of Woly leather cream made of beeswax from  this guy here in Singapore during an event  Hopefully, it means Grison or Woly will be available in Singapore soon n I do not have to ship from Europe.


----------



## Joy Chic

I use jones Traditional protector, for moisturising I use Russell and Bromley beeswax bag cream. I am sure you can get both of these products online, even if you are not based in UK.


----------



## Storm Spirit

I used the Leather Handbag Care Kit from Furniture Clinic for a while, then decided to look for a natural alternative. While the FC Care Kit isn't bad, the cleanser tends to take off some dye (not noticeable unless you really scrutinise), and leaves the leather a bit dry looking so you _have_ to use a cream afterwards.

I now use Renapur Leather Balsam and this stuff is amazing - leather seems to drink it up! Made with only natural ingredients, a small amount goes a long way, and my bags are left glossier and more supple.

It's received glowing reviews by hundreds of users; I certainly won't be using anything else to care for my bags


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Storm Spirit said:


> I used the Leather Handbag Care Kit from Furniture Clinic for a while, then decided to look for a natural alternative. While the FC Care Kit isn't bad, the cleanser tends to take off some dye (not noticeable unless you really scrutinise), and leaves the leather a bit dry looking so you _have_ to use a cream afterwards.
> 
> I now use Renapur Leather Balsam and this stuff is amazing - leather seems to drink it up! Made with only natural ingredients, a small amount goes a long way, and my bags are left glossier and more supple.
> 
> It's received glowing reviews by hundreds of users; I certainly won't be using anything else to care for my bags



I've used this as well and it works great!


----------



## ElainePG

For a thicker leather that has a glossy look to it, I use Cadillar Boot & Shoe Care (works great on handbags, sold at Nordstrom). It has the consistency of hand lotion. Rub it in with a clean cloth, let dry, then buff. Then I follow with Cadillac Shied once or twice a winer, to protect the bag from rain. 

For a more delicate leather, or one with more of a matte finish, I use Michael Kors Leather Cleaner & Conditioner. This has the consistency of water, with a pleasant citrus smell. Just rub a tiny bit in, and remove excess. Allow to dry. No need to buff, since you aren't bringing up a shine. I follow with Michael Kors Rain & Stain Repellent during the rainy season.


----------



## LeatherDoc

Please dont use any generic products! zymol, meltonian, etc are all generic products designed for the furniture or auto markets and have far too high pH to be put on your handbag leather.

Use either LMB or THBS depending where you are in the world.

THBS have a new 3-in-1 (cleans, hydrates and protects /stain guard) which is great for general maintenance.


----------



## barrister04

What about Vintage Chanel in Suede? My friend accidentally had spilled wine on them.


----------



## LeatherDoc

barrister04 said:


> What about Vintage Chanel in Suede? My friend accidentally had spilled wine on them.



you would need to have the stain removed through a wet-cleaning process, then apply a quality stain guard.


----------



## barrister04

LeatherDoc said:


> you would need to have the stain removed through a wet-cleaning process, then apply a quality stain guard.



Thanks! I will send it to my nearest bag doctor. I am afraid of cleaning it myself


----------



## LeatherDoc

barrister04 said:


> Thanks! I will send it to my nearest bag doctor. I am afraid of cleaning it myself



where are you based?...


----------



## barrister04

LeatherDoc said:


> where are you based?...



Hello! Iam based in Cebu, in Southern Philippines


----------



## LeatherDoc

barrister04 said:


> Hello! Iam based in Cebu, in Southern Philippines



Theres a company called Lovin my bags who have a franchise out there.  they may be able to help


----------



## summer2815

I recently purchased a Tory Burch Marion leather shoulder bag from Nordstroms.  Due to it's light colors, I am really nervous about clothes staining the bag.

I researched LMB and I see a product called "So Natural Protection", but it only repels against water and oil stains.

I then found the Apple Guard rain and stain repellent.  

Not sure which route to take.  Any recommendations for such a light colored bag?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-marion-leather-shoulder-bag/3537129?id=21532893&largeImg=0&tn=largerview_popup&tname=product


----------



## LeatherDoc

summer2815 said:


> I recently purchased a Tory Burch Marion leather shoulder bag from Nordstroms.  Due to it's light colors, I am really nervous about clothes staining the bag.
> 
> I researched LMB and I see a product called "So Natural Protection", but it only repels against water and oil stains.
> 
> I then found the Apple Guard rain and stain repellent.
> 
> Not sure which route to take.  Any recommendations for such a light colored bag?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-marion-leather-shoulder-bag/3537129?id=21532893&largeImg=0&tn=largerview_popup&tname=product



If you are looking for a more complete protection go to THBS.  Im not sure of the exact product but it protects against oil, water and denim dye transfer.  their site is www.thehandbagspa.com


----------



## summer2815

LeatherDoc said:


> If you are looking for a more complete protection go to THBS.  Im not sure of the exact product but it protects against oil, water and denim dye transfer.  their site is www.thehandbagspa.com



Thank you so much for your response!


----------



## Allibus

And thanks from me, that link is very helpful!


----------



## RideHermes

Effax Liederbalsam.  It doesn't darken leather and it helps strengthen the bonds in the leather so it helps maintain pliability.  I use it on my saddle so it's gotta be good enough for my handbags


----------



## LeatherDoc

RideHermes said:


> Effax Liederbalsam.  It doesn't darken leather and it helps strengthen the bonds in the leather so it helps maintain pliability.  I use it on my saddle so it's gotta be good enough for my handbags



Anything thats used on saddles i wouldnt put anywhere near a luxury handbag!


----------



## JrsyGal

Please please help me clean up my Kate Spade Post Street little Nadine in Dune Body and Black ostrichized black flap.  Its gotten dry and dirty. Its my everyday bag  after all.


----------



## ElainePG

JrsyGal said:


> Please please help me clean up my Kate Spade Post Street little Nadine in Dune Body and Black ostrichized black flap.  Its gotten dry and dirty. Its my everyday bag  after all.


I swear by the LMB (Lovin My Bag) products. There are a variety of them, and I don't know which would be best for your particular bag, but I use the "Most Delicate" line for everything. Their web site describes the products, and how to use them. They have a Most Delicate cleaner, protector, and Moisturizer, and you get a price break if you buy all 3.


----------



## RideHermes

LeatherDoc said:


> Anything thats used on saddles i wouldnt put anywhere near a luxury handbag!



May I ask why?  It is a conditioner, not a cleaner or glycerine, and doesn't interfere with dyes so why would you not use it on a leather handbag?  I get not using it on exotics, I guess, since that is a different molecular make-up...


----------



## JrsyGal

ElainePG said:


> I swear by the LMB (Lovin My Bag) products. There are a variety of them, and I don't know which would be best for your particular bag, but I use the "Most Delicate" line for everything. Their web site describes the products, and how to use them. They have a Most Delicate cleaner, protector, and Moisturizer, and you get a price break if you buy all 3.




Thankyou for the response @ElainePG


----------



## JrsyGal

I did call them...very helpful, but I was recommended soooo many difft. prods that now I am even more confused! One prod. I am SURE to get is the bye bye dye.....but to save on costs I would rather buy a of line cleaner/moisturizer/protector that I can use on a $2000 bag and well as my $400 bags. I might be asking for too much. My main concern are my every days KS's. UGH! I am soooooo confuuused!


----------



## ElainePG

LeatherDoc said:


> Please dont use any generic products! zymol, meltonian, etc are all generic products designed for the furniture or auto markets and have far too high pH to be put on your handbag leather.
> 
> Use either LMB or THBS depending where you are in the world.
> 
> THBS have a new 3-in-1 (cleans, hydrates and protects /stain guard) which is great for general maintenance.


LeatherDoc, that 3-in-1 from THBS sounds interesting! Have you used it personally? On what sorts of bags? And if so, then is that the only sort of product you use on those bags?

I just went to their site, and they recommend using it weekly! I guess it could be really useful for the few bags that I carry around most often, but is there a problem with product build-up over time? And if I've already protected those bags with LMB products, is it too late to switch to the 3-in-1?

Lots of questions... TIA!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

What should I use on patent leather? I have a bag with patent trim and I'm unsure of what to spray it with.


----------



## LeatherDoc

ElainePG said:


> LeatherDoc, that 3-in-1 from THBS sounds interesting! Have you used it personally? On what sorts of bags? And if so, then is that the only sort of product you use on those bags?
> 
> I just went to their site, and they recommend using it weekly! I guess it could be really useful for the few bags that I carry around most often, but is there a problem with product build-up over time? And if I've already protected those bags with LMB products, is it too late to switch to the 3-in-1?
> 
> Lots of questions... TIA!



Hi, yes I have used them on my Birkin, Coccinelle, LV and a couple of high stret branded bags.  I know that the 3-in-1 is a mild product that will build a protection over time, so its good for those who like their bags clean & protected.  If you are the kind of person who wants to care for their bags less, i would use their protector product and the separate cleaner, rather than the 3 in 1.  Personally I like to know my bag is clean so i dont mind giving my bags a quick clean each week.

If you've already used one brand, i would suggest cleaning that off with a mild cleaner first, but then you should be good to use anything over the top.


----------



## ElainePG

LeatherDoc said:


> Hi, yes I have used them on my Birkin, Coccinelle, LV and a couple of high stret branded bags.  I know that the 3-in-1 is a mild product that will build a protection over time, so its good for those who like their bags clean & protected.  If you are the kind of person who wants to care for their bags less, i would use their protector product and the separate cleaner, rather than the 3 in 1.  Personally I like to know my bag is clean so i dont mind giving my bags a quick clean each week.
> 
> If you've already used one brand, i would suggest cleaning that off with a mild cleaner first, but then you should be good to use anything over the top.


I love the idea of knowing that my frequently-used bags are clean & protected, so putting a product on once a week would be fine with me. I just wondered if it was like furniture wax... eventually, if you use it too much, the woodwork gets a kind of "haze" on it. Of course, we're talking about leather, not wood, and it is probably very different... I guess??? 

Also, are there certain types of leather textures that this product is especially good for? For example, pebbled, vs. high gloss, vs. box calf? I'm not in your league... I'll only ever see a Birkin in my dreams... but I am putting together a nice little collection within my price range and I am treating my bags properly, keeping each one stuffed & in its own dust cover, using protective & moisturizing products, and so on. I'm always on the lookout for new ways to "baby" my bags!


----------



## zazin

Can those cleaning shampoos clean a stained leather?


----------



## pquiles

justchristine said:


> I used to use Apple&#127823;leather cleaner and conditioner but the color of the leather transfers and in time the leather loses it's suppleness.&#128078;Same thing with the Coach leather cleaner and conditioner... Though I still use them to spot clean. My friend who restores bags told me to refrain from using those products but instead gave me Fenice leather wipes for spot/emergency cleaning... Otherwise, I bring the bag to her for cleaning and restoration... You can check her Facebook page, it's called Bag RX because obviously, she's a bag doctor!!&#128515;




Checked out the FB page.  Was excited ... But concerned that her office is out of the US.  The cost to ship and repair may be phenomenal.


----------



## Cordelia47

clevercat said:


> I use Leather Honey to moisturise - that stuff is a miracle worker! I don't use anything else - I've tried Apple Cleaner, LMB, but nothing does what Leather Honey does. I put a thick layer on one of my Balenciagas last night and wondered if I had overdone it - but this morning, the bag has soaked up every bit and is now a squishy soft puddle.


I too use Leather Honey but I use just a touch and rub it in because the first time I used it on one of my vintage Ferragamos, the bag seemed tacky and greasy.  Now I rub leather honey in drops at a time and it's great.  Maybe I needed to let the product set longer but I left the bag sit over night.  You would think a vintage bag would just drink it in.


----------



## Cordelia47

April 65 said:


> I was confronted with this problem back in the summer and a local cobbler advised me to get the leather warm to almost hot then apply plain old Vaseline and rub in using a circular motion. I haven't tried that mainly because of somewhere I read that petroleum based softening agents would cause the stitching to break down. Is there any truth to this urban myth ?


I don't think I would use Vaseline (petroleum jelly) on fine leather. I would probably take the advice of the folks on this blog.  Too much of an investment to take a chance.


----------



## monkeylovesbag

As I am looking for a leather conditioner to "maintain" my new bag, and it is so hard to get a leather conditioner in Australia, that is why I was so happy to find this in the supermarket. The brand is called: Kiwi Zanolin Leather Conditioner. I have attached a picture as well.

It stated "Suitable for shoes, handbags, leather garments and accessories. Designed for smooth and oily leathers, patents and plastic. Do not use on suede. Care should be taken on unfinished and unsealed leathers".

Anyone has tried it on lambskin? 
Many thanks!!


----------



## jojo bean

I bought a bottle of leather conditioner from Roots for about $9 and it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## desertdweller

I used Apple Guard Rain and Stain on my white RM swing and when I recently wore it with a colored leather jacket, the edges of the purse stained, but I took a baby wipe and gently rubbed the stained corners and it cleaned up without a trace of color! Just wanted to share a success story of my own


----------



## ElainePG

desertdweller said:


> I used Apple Guard Rain and Stain on my white RM swing and when I recently wore it with a colored leather jacket, the edges of the purse stained, but I took a baby wipe and gently rubbed the stained corners and it cleaned up without a trace of color! Just wanted to share a success story of my own


I've heard that about baby wipes! Any special brand? I've never had a baby, so I'm not an expert!


----------



## desertdweller

ElainePG said:


> I've heard that about baby wipes! Any special brand? I've never had a baby, so I'm not an expert!




The unscented baby wipes are what I use, just the generic Target brand, and I rub very lightly over the leather so as not to saturate it. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Tidsad

I'm based in the uk and recently bought a Mulberry bag and got a handbag kit from The Furniture clinic  http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/index.php
It has a cleaner and cream to protect and I've used it and it seems great. I saw an article in the Daily Mail because they restore vintage designer bags too. I'm new to this forum and don't know if it's ok to mention a specific company or not.....


----------



## ElainePG

I just bought a Bottega Veneta bag (I know right?  But I bought it in a thrift shop, and it looks as though it's never been used!!). But now I'm terrified about using the right product to protect it, because B.V. uses a "woven" leather technique and I don't want my normal cream protector, by LMB, to get into the little spaces between the leather weavings (see attached photo). 

I could always use my Michael Kors products, which are sprays (Conditioner, and then Rain & Stain), but don't know if they are right for this bag.

Any thoughts? This is the most high-end bag I own, and I want to keep it looking fabulous! I've been over to the Bottega Veneta forum, but I keep reading contradictory advice.


----------



## cheidel

missisa07 said:


> I bought Apple Guard products and use them on my Chanels.    I have their leather cleaner, leather conditioner, and water/stain repellent spray.  I highly recommend all three products.
> 
> leatherstuff.com sells them.
> 
> lovinmybags.com also sells leather conditioner and cleaner products, but they're much more expensive and I have no personal experience with them.


 
I use the Apple Garde on my bags too, after learning about it on PurseForum!  I also used it on my mono Speedy 40, on the vachetta only, and on leather shoes.  It works great!!!


----------



## cheidel

summer2815 said:


> I recently purchased a Tory Burch Marion leather shoulder bag from Nordstroms.  Due to it's light colors, I am really nervous about clothes staining the bag.
> 
> I researched LMB and I see a product called "So Natural Protection", but it only repels against water and oil stains.
> 
> I then found the Apple Guard rain and stain repellent.
> 
> Not sure which route to take.  Any recommendations for such a light colored bag?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-bu...&largeImg=0&tn=largerview_popup&tname=product


 
I have used the Apple Guard on my leather bags, (light color bags included), and I am pleased with it.  I carried my light color Dooney and Bouke bag in pouring rain after using the Apple Guard, no spotting on my bag after.  Also used it on my Michael Kors leather tote, and my LV Speedy 40 (vachetta), and I am very pleased with the product.


----------



## ElainePG

As a follow-up to my Bottega Veneta story above, I wrote to their Customer Service department (I even told them the truth&#8230; that I bought their bag at a thrift shop!). The man who wrote back was just as nice as could be. He said their woven leather was pre-treated, that he would NOT recommend a leather protector, since it might dry out the leather. He WOULD, however, recommend moisturizing the bag once a year, as long as the moisturizer did NOT have any wax in it. I had sent him the link to LMB Most Delicate Moisturizer (which is what I happen to have at home) and he said it would be fine. So I (carefully) rubbed it in to the bag yesterday, and it looks glorious!


----------



## cheidel

ElainePG said:


> As a follow-up to my Bottega Veneta story above, I wrote to their Customer Service department (I even told them the truth that I bought their bag at a thrift shop!). The man who wrote back was just as nice as could be. He said their woven leather was pre-treated, that he would NOT recommend a leather protector, since it might dry out the leather. He WOULD, however, recommend moisturizing the bag once a year, as long as the moisturizer did NOT have any wax in it. I had sent him the link to LMB Most Delicate Moisturizer (which is what I happen to have at home) and he said it would be fine. So I (carefully) rubbed it in to the bag yesterday, and it looks glorious!
> QUOTE]
> 
> So glad your bag turned out great, and what a nice find!  So far no problems with the Apple Garde used on my LV Speedy, got caught in the rain, and no rain spots!!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Has any one experienced a diff feel to their leathers once sprayed? I noticed it a bit on pebbled leather, and def on smooth leather...Is this normal? Does that feel go away after a while? Thnx!


----------



## desertdweller

eggtartapproved said:


> Has any one experienced a diff feel to their leathers once sprayed? I noticed it a bit on pebbled leather, and def on smooth leather...Is this normal? Does that feel go away after a while? Thnx!




I have sprayed Michael Kors bags, RM, Marc Jacobs and Coach bags in different variants of leather type and textures and they have all returned to their initial supple or pebbled feeling. I used the Apple Guarde rain and stain for all of them. I heard MK has excellent rain and stain also. What did you use?


----------



## ElainePG

eggtartapproved said:


> Has any one experienced a diff feel to their leathers once sprayed? I noticed it a bit on pebbled leather, and def on smooth leather...Is this normal? Does that feel go away after a while? Thnx!


I have used Michael Kors Rain & Stain, and didn't notice any change. I have also used LMB Most Delicate Protection, followed by Most Delicate Moisturizer, on both pebbled & smooth leather, and have not noticed a negative difference; in a couple of cases, bags that seemed a bit "dry" were helped by the Most Delicate Moisturizer. What did you use, and in what way did the leather feel different? Was it a bad feeling, or just a different feeling? It sounds as though it wasn't a feeling you wanted, but what exactly happened?


----------



## saviourface

Hello,
I got the Selma Medium messenger bag in optic white. Which I really wanted!!
I have not worn it yet because I want to make sure I protect it with a rain & stain repellent. Do any of you have any advice on a repellent other than the Michael Kors one?  Like maybe the "meltonian leather protector"??? This is Saffiano Leather we are talking about and neither the Michael Kors or any other state its fine to use on this type of leather. 
I can't wait to wear my Selma! but there is no way I will until I protect it first! Especially it being white!
What do you use to protect and clean your Saffiano Leather handbags? 
Any ideas? advice? help?

Thanks in advance.
-esm  

p.s. tried to post a picture but couldn't ) :


----------



## ElainePG

saviourface said:


> Hello,
> I got the Selma Medium messenger bag in optic white. Which I really wanted!!
> I have not worn it yet because I want to make sure I protect it with a rain & stain repellent. Do any of you have any advice on a repellent other than the Michael Kors one?  Like maybe the "meltonian leather protector"??? This is Saffiano Leather we are talking about and neither the Michael Kors or any other state its fine to use on this type of leather.
> I can't wait to wear my Selma! but there is no way I will until I protect it first! Especially it being white!
> What do you use to protect and clean your Saffiano Leather handbags?
> Any ideas? advice? help?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> -esm
> 
> p.s. tried to post a picture but couldn't ) :


Since it's a Michael Kors bag, I'm wondering why you wouldn't protect it with Michael Kors Rain & Stain? Just sayin'&#8230; 

It might be worth while calling a Michael Kors boutique and asking them.


----------



## eggtartapproved

desertdweller said:


> I have sprayed Michael Kors bags, RM, Marc Jacobs and Coach bags in different variants of leather type and textures and they have all returned to their initial supple or pebbled feeling. I used the Apple Guarde rain and stain for all of them. I heard MK has excellent rain and stain also. What did you use?


I used a spray from wilson's leathers. It is supposed to be for all types and colors of leather and suede. 


ElainePG said:


> I have used Michael Kors Rain & Stain, and didn't notice any change. I have also used LMB Most Delicate Protection, followed by Most Delicate Moisturizer, on both pebbled & smooth leather, and have not noticed a negative difference; in a couple of cases, bags that seemed a bit "dry" were helped by the Most Delicate Moisturizer. What did you use, and in what way did the leather feel different? Was it a bad feeling, or just a different feeling? It sounds as though it wasn't a feeling you wanted, but what exactly happened?


It wasn't necessarily bad, just different. Not so much for the pebbled ur  for my MBMJ smooth leather, it felt like it had a light film covering the leather.


----------



## ElainePG

eggtartapproved said:


> I used a spray from wilson's leathers. It is supposed to be for all types and colors of leather and suede.
> It wasn't necessarily bad, just different. Not so much for the pebbled ur  for my MBMJ smooth leather, it felt like it had a light film covering the leather.


I only use Wilson's on suede, so I can't speak to what it does on smooth leather. The products I use definitely do NOT put a light film on the leather&#8230; they just soak right in. I think you're correct to be concerned; if it were me, I wouldn't use Wilsons any more on those bags.


----------



## eggtartapproved

ElainePG said:


> I only use Wilson's on suede, so I can't speak to what it does on smooth leather. The products I use definitely do NOT put a light film on the leather they just soak right in. I think you're correct to be concerned; if it were me, I wouldn't use Wilsons any more on those bags.



Thanks. Ya, I stopped after 3 bags. The 2 pebbled ones seem ok, but my mbmj, I'm hoping will soak in more or wear off somehow. It's not too too horrible...


----------



## jhkim

I use this. http://www.wishtrend.com/tool-accessories/124-leather-waterproofing-pulie.html
or this. http://pluie.co.kr/front/php/product.php?product_no=31&main_cate_no=4&display_group=3


----------



## catita

What does everyone usually use on HH lambskins? I've seen a few options and I'm not sure where to start. I'm looking to clean, condition and protect a TRON Clu hobo and Castor clutch. The exterior is lambskin and I don't think the interior is lambskin but I'm not sure that it's leather either.


----------



## ElainePG

catita said:


> What does everyone usually use on HH lambskins? I've seen a few options and I'm not sure where to start. I'm looking to clean, condition and protect a TRON Clu hobo and Castor clutch. The exterior is lambskin and I don't think the interior is lambskin but I'm not sure that it's leather either.


I swear by LMB products&#8230; for lambskin, it would be the "Most Delicate" product line. You can write directly to Barbara first before ordering, though, tell her exactly which bag you have, and confirm before placing your order. She usually takes a while to answer her emails, but she WILL get back to you (usually within a week).


----------



## roztayger.com

Penguin "Leather Lotion"  conditioner.....great product.  You can easily get it on Amazon.


----------



## Saskiad

Hi ladies, long-time lurker that has finally joined the forum. My question is about camel/tan leather. I have a vintage Coach (Willis) that has a smattering of small stains across the front flap--acquired over time & unsure what the stains are from. 

Because the leather is so pale, I'm worried about darkening it with product. What do you recommend for camel/tan that will clean up stains, but not change the purse color dramatically?


----------



## chowlover2

Saskiad said:


> Hi ladies, long-time lurker that has finally joined the forum. My question is about camel/tan leather. I have a vintage Coach (Willis) that has a smattering of small stains across the front flap--acquired over time & unsure what the stains are from.
> 
> Because the leather is so pale, I'm worried about darkening it with product. What do you recommend for camel/tan that will clean up stains, but not change the purse color dramatically?




You should come and join us in the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread. First of all, we are big proponents of giving the older Coaches a bath! I'm talking about the older Coach bags made of glove leather. We just fill the kitchen sink with warm water, add some Dawn and let her soak. Then rinse and stuff with dry towels to retain her shape. When the leather is semi dry we apply a conditioner, like Leather Therapy or Leather CPR. Then Blackrocks to polish. We like patina though, the old glove leather responds beautifully. You'll be looking for more old bags too!


----------



## CoriEllings

Use Brahmin leather conditioner when you buy the bag & then once a month as directed by Brahmin.  This keeps is moisturized and clean.  It is also a great treatment for any scrtaches your bag may have encountered.To lessen the appearance of dimples and dents, rub the back of the area with your hand (from the inside of the bag).  This will help to release the dent/dimple.


----------



## ninjanna

I use Tana Cleaner and Conditioner cream, who knows if these things really do work lol.


----------



## orid

I use this 1909 lotion from Germany on my Chanel and Dior bags. This conditioner is referred to me by the manager at a Chanel boutique. Very happy with it so far. http://amzn.to/1oc0f4M


----------



## 31rue

Rayal.Hutanang said:


> I am quite addicted to using leather care products because some of them  smell so nice with perfume and citrus smell. I was in Germany for a  period of time and the people are quite obsessed with leather and shoe  care.
> I have been using Woly and Grison for some time and the products  are quite good for moisturizing and protecting leather products. My friend got a sample tube of Woly leather cream made of beeswax from  this guy here in Singapore during an event  Hopefully, it means Grison or Woly will be available in Singapore soon n I do not have to ship from Europe.



Hi! I'm from India and woly is one of the few brands available here. I have a celine mini luggage in smooth leather and a chanel calfskin and was wondering if it would be alright to use on either of them.


----------



## candiesgirl408

Hi all! I have treated all my bags with Apple Garde but never actually got to use it in the rain. I did test it after I put it on my purses by throwing a couple drops of water and saw that it beaded off so I was happy about that...

But today (2weeks after treatment), I went through a little sprinkle with my red Gucci Soho Disco bag and I freaked out when I saw that there were water spots forming on my bag while some of the water beaded off. Frantically, I wiped off the excess and let the bag sit there & dry and the spots were gone. I keep looking to make sure it is not me but it works. So if you're hesitant, use the apple garde spray!

I know it is crazy to hear that the bag semi still soaks up the water but it works...although I do recommend spraying your bag many times when you treat it... at least two layers!


----------



## rockstarmish

Hello, I need some advice. I've been using Apple leather conditioner on all my bags with no problem, but yesterday I used it on one of my bags and I noticed that there was a very slight color transfer of the dye to the cloth. What does this mean? Is this normal? And what should I do? Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

rockstarmish said:


> Hello, I need some advice. I've been using Apple leather conditioner on all my bags with no problem, but yesterday I used it on one of my bags and I noticed that there was a very slight color transfer of the dye to the cloth. What does this mean? Is this normal? And what should I do? Thanks!



Hi, this is normal for a new bag. My Bal and Proenza bags had some colored leather polish when new, some of it came off on the cloth after applying a conditioner like your bag.


----------



## rockstarmish

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is normal for a new bag. My Bal and Proenza bags had some colored leather polish when new, some of it came off on the cloth after applying a conditioner like your bag.


That's good to know! Thank you dear!


----------



## yukaeshi

Hello everyone!

What would you kind ladies (And gents) recommend for someone who owns an Alexander Wang Rockie (lambskin), Ralph Lauren Ricky 27 (nappa) and a YSL Classic Small Cabas Y (calfskin), all in black? I've heard plenty about Apple and am keen to try it, but does/will it work for all the different leathers?

Thanks!


----------



## Tsundere

I have a reeeeally beaten up Chanel I recently purchased made from probably around when I was born.

 The edges have long ago had their patent coating rubbed off and it's super dry. So here I am with a qtip, moisturising just the edging and avoiding the patent coating on the bag itself, as Apple Conditioner is not meant to be used on patent leather.
This is... Nerve wracking! I can't go out with her like this and took the chance.
Before: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And right now, darkening up nicely and absorbing the much-needed moisture. 






It looks to be working and doing the job I expect from their conditioner!
It's worked magic on this bag and done a solid job on all my other handbags, wallets, and trimmings. 

Since the leather inside the chain has the same problem, I'll most likely do the same careful conditioning and spray with Garde after. It looks like it's going to fall apart and I need to restore the leathers integrity before that happens. You really don't want to see the leather in it... :cry:


----------



## remainsilly

I use collonil leather gel & waterstop spray (neutral, smooth leather) for mulberry, chanel, etc.
Also use waterstop on suede. And on ballistic nylon.
Magic stuff.

"Less important" bags get conditioned with meguiar's leather product (for vehicle seats, etc.).
Works fine, but not as gentle as collonil.
Removes bag color occasionally. I only use when risk to bag isn't big deal.


----------



## remainsilly

Tsundere said:


> I have a reeeeally beaten up Chanel I recently purchased made from probably around when I was born.
> 
> The edges have long ago had their patent coating rubbed off and it's super dry. So here I am with a qtip, moisturising just the edging and avoiding the patent coating on the bag itself, as Apple Conditioner is not meant to be used on patent leather.
> This is... Nerve wracking! I can't go out with her like this and took the chance.
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right now, darkening up nicely and absorbing the much-needed moisture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to be working and doing the job I expect from their conditioner!
> It's worked magic on this bag and done a solid job on all my other handbags, wallets, and trimmings.
> 
> Since the leather inside the chain has the same problem, I'll most likely do the same careful conditioning and spray with Garde after. It looks like it's going to fall apart and I need to restore the leathers integrity before that happens. You really don't want to see the leather in it... :cry:



Impressive result, so far.


----------



## Tsundere

remainsilly said:


> Impressive result, so far.




Thank you!  > u <
I did what I could for today and drenched the chain. I'll let it soak in overnight and see how it looks tomorrow. Anything is better than how it arrived so I'm already happy with the results.


----------



## BeatriceP

I have a very silly question - if I have a leather handbag that's black and is not dirty/stained etc, but the leather is looking a little dry, can I skip the leather cleaner and apply condition directly?

Thank you!


----------



## Tsundere

AlJom said:


> I have a very silly question - if I have a leather handbag that's black and is not dirty/stained etc, but the leather is looking a little dry, can I skip the leather cleaner and apply condition directly?
> 
> Thank you!




Absolutely. 
Make sure the conditioner is okay for that type of leather.


----------



## BeatriceP

Tsundere said:


> Absolutely.
> Make sure the conditioner is okay for that type of leather.



Thank you!


----------



## DB4me

I may be the only crazy one here, but I use the same wipes on my leather bags and shoes that I use on the leather seats of my car.  Meguiars Gold Class Rich leather wipes.   Works like a charm!


----------



## remainsilly

DB4me said:


> I may be the only crazy one here, but I use the same wipes on my leather bags and shoes that I use on the leather seats of my car.  Meguiars Gold Class Rich leather wipes.   Works like a charm!



Back 1 page on this thread--I use the same product, but from bottle.
Has removed dye from some leather bags/wallets, leaving faded patches, in my experience. 
Glad you aren't having problems with wipes.


----------



## DB4me

remainsilly said:


> Back 1 page on this thread--I use the same product, but from bottle.
> Has removed dye from some leather bags/wallets, leaving faded patches, in my experience.
> Glad you aren't having problems with wipes.





WOW!  That's interesting.........  I wonder why it would remove dye from handbags, but not car seats?  I may have to research that further.  Thank you for the info.


----------



## remainsilly

DB4me said:


> WOW!  That's interesting.........  I wonder why it would remove dye from handbags, but not car seats?  I may have to research that further.  Thank you for the info.



No problem.
Not every bag has this problem--on some, works fine. I just never know which ones.  
I guess the dye used is different for vehicle seats? Or maybe leather in bags more porous or thinner? Honestly, still no idea why. 
If you figure out anything, please let me know?


----------



## DB4me

remainsilly said:


> If you figure out anything, please let me know?




Certainly!  What I have found so far is that smooth leather is more problematic than pebbled or textured leather.  I guess that makes sense.  I have used it on all my pebbled and Saffiano leather bags and not had any issues.  I do have one smooth leather - Candace Carryall - and have only used the Meguiars on that one once.  

Interestingly enough, I did find in quite a few places the recommendation to use coconut oil as a conditioner. That really appeals to me as I tend to prefer natural things and already use it for my skin and hair.  I'm considering giving it a try.


----------



## remainsilly

DB4me said:


> Certainly!  What I have found so far is that smooth leather is more problematic than pebbled or textured leather.  I guess that makes sense.  I have used it on all my pebbled and Saffiano leather bags and not had any issues.  I do have one smooth leather - Candace Carryall - and have only used the Meguiars on that one once.
> 
> Interestingly enough, I did find in quite a few places the recommendation to use coconut oil as a conditioner. That really appeals to me as I tend to prefer natural things and already use it for my skin and hair.  I'm considering giving it a try.


Thanks for this. Very interesting info. I think. 

No experience with coconut oil--hoping others will add theirs for you.


----------



## bluechipla

I heard banana peel


----------



## rockstarmish

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this is normal for a new bag. My Bal and Proenza bags had some colored leather polish when new, some of it came off on the cloth after applying a conditioner like your bag.


Hello Elliepurse,

I need your advice, I posted here before about having dye on the cloth when I conditioned a stain. Anyways, my problem is on the same bag. You see, that time when I posted that question, there was a mark on the bag that I needed to get rid of so I used the conditioner to clean only that part of the bag.. now recently, that part of the bag had another stain so I did the same, I gently cleaned it with the Apple moisturizer again, there was no dye on the cloth but then when I buffed the part, the part seemed to look tiny bit lighter than the whole bag.. I checked the cloth to see if it came off but nothing. I'm confused on what happened.. Is this supposed to happen? It's been 3 days since I cleaned it so it has to be dry by now..

Do you think I should condition the whole bag? Do you think this will even the color out? 

Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

rockstarmish said:


> Hello Elliepurse,
> 
> I need your advice, I posted here before about having dye on the cloth when I conditioned a stain. Anyways, my problem is on the same bag. You see, that time when I posted that question, there was a mark on the bag that I needed to get rid of so I used the conditioner to clean only that part of the bag.. now recently, that part of the bag had another stain so I did the same, I gently cleaned it with the Apple moisturizer again, there was no dye on the cloth but then when I buffed the part, the part seemed to look tiny bit lighter than the whole bag.. I checked the cloth to see if it came off but nothing. I'm confused on what happened.. Is this supposed to happen? It's been 3 days since I cleaned it so it has to be dry by now..
> 
> Do you think I should condition the whole bag? Do you think this will even the color out?
> 
> Thank you



Hi, if the part you already conditioned looks good, I think it could be safe to condition the whole bag. The color could even out too.

Some bags like a Chanel GST is meant to have a bit of a structure. A tPFer here had her GST at a repair shop to fix a stitch and they conditioned the bag. It lost all structure and was like a puddle of leather, she wasn't happy about that.

Hope it works out ok.


----------



## rockstarmish

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, if the part you already conditioned looks good, I think it could be safe to condition the whole bag. The color could even out too.
> 
> Some bags like a Chanel GST is meant to have a bit of a structure. A tPFer here had her GST at a repair shop to fix a stitch and they conditioned the bag. It lost all structure and was like a puddle of leather, she wasn't happy about that.
> 
> Hope it works out ok.


Oh, the bag is a mini mac, so it could use being soft, it's quite stiff at the moment.. do you think I should use a non alcohol baby wipe on the spot that lightened? Do you think that could make it darker perhaps?


----------



## Elliespurse

rockstarmish said:


> Oh, the bag is a mini mac, so it could use being soft, it's quite stiff at the moment.. do you think I should use a non alcohol baby wipe on the spot that lightened? Do you think that could make it darker perhaps?



I think the conditioner and baby wipe would have similar effect on the leather, not sure if it would darken though.


----------



## rockstarmish

Elliespurse said:


> I think the conditioner and baby wipe would have similar effect on the leather, not sure if it would darken though.


So I should just use one of the 2 and not both right?


----------



## Elliespurse

rockstarmish said:


> So I should just use one of the 2 and not both right?



The baby wipe could be used as a cleaner before conditioning, but I think the conditioner alone cleans the leather too. I would perhaps use both if I bought an older pre-loved bag and wanted to restore the leather.


----------



## rockstarmish

Elliespurse said:


> The baby wipe could be used as a cleaner before conditioning, but I think the conditioner alone cleans the leather too. I would perhaps use both if I bought an older pre-loved bag and wanted to restore the leather.


Thank you very much! There's no stains in it so I guess I'll have to go with the conditioner straight. I hope it works. A million thanks for your advice.


----------



## fefe54

Hi, what products do I use to fix these damages? Do I just blot products onto these areas? What should be done to fix this? Thanks.


----------



## fefe54

Hi how do I fix these damages? Just with a leather conditioner ? If so, what brands are best?  If not, what should I do? Thank you! 

By the way its a lambskin beige Chanel bag.


----------



## Dirtygate

Apple Guard for the win. Nothing beats this product when it comes to handbag care and maintenance.


----------



## Elliespurse

fefe54 said:


> Hi how do I fix these damages? Just with a leather conditioner ? If so, what brands are best?  If not, what should I do? Thank you!
> 
> By the way its a lambskin beige Chanel bag.



Hi, Chanel could probably restore the bag. I would recommend asking in a Chanel store because lambskin is a bit sensitive.

Good luck.


----------



## Sl0thbear

If it's smooth or pebbled leather and not suede or nubuck you can use a mink oil to moisturise and protect it. You just have to be careful of lighter colours, specifically light browns and tans as it can make it darker. It will usually lighten up again once it is dry but sometimes it does stay dark. So make sure to test any product on a small piece before using it on the whole item(handbag, wallet, shoes etc). Also you don't need a lot of mink oil just a tiny bit on an old tooth brush or cloth. Also mink oil should not be confused with dubbin they are two completely different things. Ok maybe not completely different things but dubbin is alot more heavy duty i would not use dubbin on any handbags or accessories. Mink oil should be fine though(of course used at your own discretion). You can find it at most shoe repairs, drug stores and even grocery stores.

Also for any sort of all protector spray(including apple guard) it should NOT be used on any metallic (gold, silver, pewter etc), patent leather(shiny plasticy feel), or anything with embellishments(glitter). For metallic and embellished stuff it shouldn't damage it per say but it will likely make it fade. For patent stuff it can damage the product. I've seen stuff look like it was burnt... it can make it become very streaky or foggy. 

Please test all products on a small area before use. Use products with own discretion. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SilkySweetTea

Sl0thbear said:


> If it's smooth or pebbled leather and not suede or nubuck you can use a mink oil to moisturise and protect it. You just have to be careful of lighter colours, specifically light browns and tans as it can make it darker. It will usually lighten up again once it is dry but sometimes it does stay dark. So make sure to test any product on a small piece before using it on the whole item(handbag, wallet, shoes etc). Also you don't need a lot of mink oil just a tiny bit on an old tooth brush or cloth. Also mink oil should not be confused with dubbin they are two completely different things. Ok maybe not completely different things but dubbin is alot more heavy duty i would not use dubbin on any handbags or accessories. Mink oil should be fine though(of course used at your own discretion). You can find it at most shoe repairs, drug stores and even grocery stores.
> 
> Also for any sort of all protector spray(including apple guard) it should NOT be used on any metallic (gold, silver, pewter etc), patent leather(shiny plasticy feel), or anything with embellishments(glitter). For metallic and embellished stuff it shouldn't damage it per say but it will likely make it fade. For patent stuff it can damage the product. I've seen stuff look like it was burnt... it can make it become very streaky or foggy.
> 
> Please test all products on a small area before use. Use products with own discretion.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 


Good information


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

SilkySweetTea said:


> Good information




Guys, please help.  Apple?  And when you say to "buff" something how do you do that and with what?


----------



## Elliespurse

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Guys, please help.  Apple?  And when you say to "buff" something how do you do that and with what?



Hi, is your bag in suede? I'm not sure about buffing suede, perhaps a soft "suede brush"?


For leather I use a clean towel I cut in smaller pieces (pic below), but I'm buffing a lot. I wash them after use.


----------



## pmarie57

missisa07 said:


> I bought Apple Guard products and use them on my Chanels.    I have their leather cleaner, leather conditioner, and water/stain repellent spray.  I highly recommend all three products.
> 
> leatherstuff.com sells them.
> 
> lovinmybags.com also sells leather conditioner and cleaner products, but they're much more expensive and I have no personal experience with them.


I have a friend that uses luvinmybags products and loves them...fyi...personally i have never tried


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

@elliespurse, sorry just saw this, def not igging you!

The Dooney above is the style Floretine Edge leather.  Dooney &Bourke says do nothing for this type of leather.  The gals and I on this site came to a general consensus that the streaks are from the leather treatment process.

Here it is straight from the horses mouth:

http://www.dooney.com/care-n-cleaning-leather.html


----------



## Jan27addict

Hi everyone, I posted this in the Chanel thread, but I think I will also post here to see if anyone can help too.  

I recently brought the Collonil conditioner to moisturize my Chanel beige lambskin CF.  some of the tpfers here use this conditioner on their Chanel and they seem to like it.  I first tested by applying a small amount on the inner flap of the second flap, then horrible things happened, the light beige turned into a very dark brown color[emoji33][emoji33]. Now it seems like there is a patch of dirt on the leather where I applied the conditioner. I have attached a pic so you know what I mean. I have also attached a pic of the conditioner that I used. 

I did this couple days ago, and I was hoping maybe if I let it dry for a day or two the color will go back to normal.  It didn't happen, the darken leather was only lighten a bit [emoji27][emoji27]. Please please help if you know how I can return the leather back to the original color[emoji24][emoji24] TIA.


----------



## Elliespurse

Jan27addict said:


> Hi everyone, I posted this in the Chanel thread, but I think I will also post here to see if anyone can help too.
> 
> I recently brought the Collonil conditioner to moisturize my Chanel beige lambskin CF.  some of the tpfers here use this conditioner on their Chanel and they seem to like it.  I first tested by applying a small amount on the inner flap of the second flap, then horrible things happened, the light beige turned into a very dark brown color[emoji33][emoji33]. Now it seems like there is a patch of dirt on the leather where I applied the conditioner. I have attached a pic so you know what I mean. I have also attached a pic of the conditioner that I used.
> 
> I did this couple days ago, and I was hoping maybe if I let it dry for a day or two the color will go back to normal.  It didn't happen, the darken leather was only lighten a bit [emoji27][emoji27]. Please please help if you know how I can return the leather back to the original color[emoji24][emoji24] TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021026
> View attachment 3021027



Hi, sorry about the darkening, Chanel lambskin is very special. I also find lambskin is hard to do maintenance yourself. Chanel is offering SPA to restore bags though, perhaps ask in a store about it?


----------



## Jan27addict

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, sorry about the darkening, Chanel lambskin is very special. I also find lambskin is hard to do maintenance yourself. Chanel is offering SPA to restore bags though, perhaps ask in a store about it?




Thanks Elliespurse for your reply.  I haven't have much pleasure experience at the local boutique (totally not impress with their service), plus heard horror stories about Chanel spa that's why I am hesitant to ask in the store.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Jan27addict said:


> Hi everyone, I posted this in the Chanel thread, but I think I will also post here to see if anyone can help too.
> 
> I recently brought the Collonil conditioner to moisturize my Chanel beige lambskin CF.  some of the tpfers here use this conditioner on their Chanel and they seem to like it.  I first tested by applying a small amount on the inner flap of the second flap, then horrible things happened, the light beige turned into a very dark brown color[emoji33][emoji33]. Now it seems like there is a patch of dirt on the leather where I applied the conditioner. I have attached a pic so you know what I mean. I have also attached a pic of the conditioner that I used.
> 
> I did this couple days ago, and I was hoping maybe if I let it dry for a day or two the color will go back to normal.  It didn't happen, the darken leather was only lighten a bit [emoji27][emoji27]. Please please help if you know how I can return the leather back to the original color[emoji24][emoji24] TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021026
> View attachment 3021


----------



## Purrsey

I use this for few of my bags all along.  So far so good. Not sure if the pictures justify it though. Before and after pic. I also use it for my Chanel caviar jumbo and Prada bags. 
Before 



After


----------



## Purrsey

And I just did it for my hubby's bag. Haha sorry I doubt the pics can show much but the after effect is much softer and conditioned bag. I feel it is like having a protective layer for the leather too. 

Before 



After


----------



## rockstarmish

Sl0thbear said:


> If it's smooth or pebbled leather and not suede or nubuck you can use a mink oil to moisturise and protect it. You just have to be careful of lighter colours, specifically light browns and tans as it can make it darker. It will usually lighten up again once it is dry but sometimes it does stay dark. So make sure to test any product on a small piece before using it on the whole item(handbag, wallet, shoes etc). Also you don't need a lot of mink oil just a tiny bit on an old tooth brush or cloth. Also mink oil should not be confused with dubbin they are two completely different things. Ok maybe not completely different things but dubbin is alot more heavy duty i would not use dubbin on any handbags or accessories. Mink oil should be fine though(of course used at your own discretion). You can find it at most shoe repairs, drug stores and even grocery stores.
> 
> Also for any sort of all protector spray(including apple guard) it should NOT be used on any metallic (gold, silver, pewter etc), patent leather(shiny plasticy feel), or anything with embellishments(glitter). For metallic and embellished stuff it shouldn't damage it per say but it will likely make it fade. For patent stuff it can damage the product. I've seen stuff look like it was burnt... it can make it become very streaky or foggy.
> 
> Please test all products on a small area before use. Use products with own discretion.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Oh my goodness. I'm kinda freaking out reading your post. I have two metallic bags, one in metallic turquoise and metallic navy... I've had them for a while now and when I first got them, since the metallic turquoise is a bit light, I sprayed it with 2 interval coats of Apple Garde rain and stain repellent... but I haven't noticed any changes on the color and the bag although but I can't help but think I might have damaged in the long run?


----------



## Sl0thbear

rockstarmish said:


> Oh my goodness. I'm kinda freaking out reading your post. I have two metallic bags, one in metallic turquoise and metallic navy... I've had them for a while now and when I first got them, since the metallic turquoise is a bit light, I sprayed it with 2 interval coats of Apple Garde rain and stain repellent... but I haven't noticed any changes on the color and the bag although but I can't help but think I might have damaged in the long run?



Oh dear, deep breathes! lol 
If it's just metallic a few sprays shouldn't hurt it to be honest. It's just it can interfere with the coatings and finish. If you haven't noticed anything different by now i doubt it will have had an impact on it in the long run. However i wouldn't do it any more.


----------



## rockstarmish

Sl0thbear said:


> Oh dear, deep breathes! lol
> If it's just metallic a few sprays shouldn't hurt it to be honest. It's just it can interfere with the coatings and finish. If you haven't noticed anything different by now i doubt it will have had an impact on it in the long run. However i wouldn't do it any more.


Phew thank you for the update! Thanks to your post, I now know better. I won't be spraying the bags anymore. Oh, also if I may ask.. how do you recommend to clean slight transfers of dirt on a light metallic bag? I've always wondered if it is safe to use non-alcohol baby wipes on it? Especially on jean transfer? 
Also, is it safe to use Apple leather conditioner on pebbled leather? TIA


----------



## CaliChic

Didnt know where to post this question but im getting a coach prairie satchel this friday and i was wondering if and when you do get a new pebbled leather bag do you moisturize and then use a protectant or do you just use a protectant spray and moisturize as needed later?


----------



## Elliespurse

CaliChic said:


> Didnt know where to post this question but im getting a coach prairie satchel this friday and i was wondering if and when you do get a new pebbled leather bag do you moisturize and then use a protectant or do you just use a protectant spray and moisturize as needed later?



Hi, you could see this tread for Coach tips: How To Clean Your Coach!

Congrats on your new bag


----------



## CaliChic

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you could see this tread for Coach tips: How To Clean Your Coach!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new bag




Ive already read that thread but it still doesnt answer my question but its ok because someone has already helped me


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

CaliChic, please share what additional info you found ,as I too, have a new Coach coming. I have had good luck with  Backrocks in the past with older thicker bags.


----------



## CaliChic

Farmer Cyndy said:


> CaliChic, please share what additional info you found ,as I too, have a new Coach coming. I have had good luck with  Backrocks in the past with older thicker bags.




I did a little research and i guess lovin my bags recommended to pre-treat with rain and stain repellent and then to wait a full 24 hrs before you can moisturize the handbag. Im still not too sure about this though because these steps were recommended with lovin my bag products. Im pretty sure these steps can still be followed with other rain and stain protectants and conditioners.


----------



## Storm702

Hello! I've searched & searched, but I need help- what kind of care & maintenance should I do for an elaphe bag? TIA


----------



## orid

Storm702 said:


> Hello! I've searched & searched, but I need help- what kind of care & maintenance should I do for an elaphe bag? TIA


 
Use the similar cream/conditioner for exotic skin. I usually use saphir beauty milk (http://amzn.to/1MeA2Bw) from france for my exotic skin but I'm sure there are others available as well.


----------



## tinkerella

I recently got a longchamp le pliage cuir and it's my first leather handbag. 

Would appreciate any comments as to how to go about protecting and maintaining the leather. I know collonil and apple garde are both popular here.. Which would you recommend? 

As a reference my bag is black in colour and made of glossy lamb skin. 

Thank you!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone. I bought products from Lovin My Bags that are specifically meant for LV bags and used them on my Vintage LV Vachetta. The product did great job at cleaning but not much in moisturizing those dry leather.  The Vachetta look very dry after the cleaning, so I applied the Vachetta Conditioner twice but..... my Vachetta leather still looks dry.  Is there any other product I should buy to give more moisture n give back the shine on Vachetta leather?  Please advise.  TIA


----------



## Storm702

orid said:


> Use the similar cream/conditioner for exotic skin. I usually use saphir beauty milk (http://amzn.to/1MeA2Bw) from france for my exotic skin but I'm sure there are others available as well.



Thanks for the tip! I ordered this product, I can't wait for it to arrive so I can see how it works


----------



## CaliChic

Hey ladies and gents, i just got apple garde rain and stain rep and used it on two reg size and a mini purse and the can is empty already. I did not drench the bags, i did the 2 light coats per instructions and it ran out. Is that normal? Does one can only protect 2 1/2 purses only? If so i dont think i would repurchase [emoji53]


----------



## orid

CaliChic said:


> Hey ladies and gents, i just got apple garde rain and stain rep and used it on two reg size and a mini purse and the can is empty already. I did not drench the bags, i did the 2 light coats per instructions and it ran out. Is that normal? Does one can only protect 2 1/2 purses only? If so i dont think i would repurchase [emoji53]


Not normal at all. Maybe the can was somewhat empty beforehand? I would go back to the store that sold you the apple garde and get a refund.


----------



## CaliChic

orid said:


> Not normal at all. Maybe the can was somewhat empty beforehand? I would go back to the store that sold you the apple garde and get a refund.




I ordered it online from amazon and when it arrived it had a seal around the cap. I'll try to reach the seller. Thank you so much for letting me know!


----------



## fancypantsmom

I love aussie leather conditioner for Coach bags and some of my leather shoes! Its on Amazon and works great


----------



## casseyelsie

I bought few complete set from LMB for different types of leather but I'm not impressed.  So I just ordered other brand from eBay.  If they are good, I will share my results here


----------



## ELB835

Hello, ladies!

I just bought my first leather bag, and want to do what i can to keep it nice for years to come. it's finished, pebbled, leather. What do you recommend to moisturize and protect? And how often should I do this?

thanks so much!


----------



## mydream1130

missisa07 said:


> I bought Apple Guard products and use them on my Chanels.    I have their leather cleaner, leather conditioner, and water/stain repellent spray.  I highly recommend all three products.
> 
> leatherstuff.com sells them.
> 
> lovinmybags.com also sells leather conditioner and cleaner products, but they're much more expensive and I have no personal experience with them.


great advise


----------



## kuhoang

I used "Lexol pH" wipes and "Blackrock Leather N Rich" on my leather bags. Thanks to "docride", here is the link:http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...ightmares-and-hermes-leather-care-295160.html


----------



## casseyelsie

kuhoang said:


> I used "Lexol pH" wipes and "Blackrock Leather N Rich" on my leather bags. Thanks to "docride", here is the link:http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...ightmares-and-hermes-leather-care-295160.html




Hi.  Will blackrock Leather N Rich makes our bag color darker?  Thanks!


----------



## kuhoang

casseyelsie said:


> Hi.  Will blackrock Leather N Rich makes our bag color darker?  Thanks!


 
No, I have used it on my tan saffiano leather with no color changing. You should do area tested to be certain.


----------



## casseyelsie

kuhoang said:


> No, I have used it on my tan saffiano leather with no color changing. You should do area tested to be certain.




Thanks kuhoang, I bought but have not tried yet, kinda worried lol.  Thanks for advice....will find the most hidden part to test [emoji16]


----------



## kuhoang

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks kuhoang, I bought but have not tried yet, kinda worried lol.  Thanks for advice....will find the most hidden part to test [emoji16]


 


Good luck casseyelsie! And please do share your results


----------



## Untamed_Heart

Just wanted to say thank you to all the ladies who shared their experience and offered great advice! I bought some Apple conditioner and it worked very well for Chanel lambskin.


----------



## A007

Any Canadian ladies on here can recommend some products they use? or any products I can get in Canada? preferably in store? that work really well?


----------



## citruses

A007 said:


> Any Canadian ladies on here can recommend some products they use? or any products I can get in Canada? preferably in store? that work really well?



Canadian here! I use leather honey to condition my bbags


----------



## A007

citruses said:


> Canadian here! I use leather honey to condition my bbags



Thank you so much for replying! and this works for waterproofing too? like an all in one product, is this all you use?


----------



## citruses

A007 said:


> Thank you so much for replying! and this works for waterproofing too? like an all in one product, is this all you use?



Of course! No it doesn't. I only use it to condition my bags. I don't carry a bag when it rains. I should really get a waterproof spray since I live in Vancouver where it rains like 60% of the year


----------



## makisushi

I use both Dillard's Leather Lotion and Dillard's Water and Stain Repellant. It brings back my LV epi and canvas bags its natural luster, as if they are newly bought. Never got any water stains/ or mark ever since I used this dynamic duo especially on the vachetta leather. 


These 2 provide very good preventive maintenance to keep bags from cracking, staining, etc. But, if you already have a stain or a scuff, these 2 don't work. I have a white scuff on one of my epi bags and it won't come off. What do you all suggest? Thanks a million!


----------



## A007

The Leather Honey does say on the bottle it repels water, is this true for anyone who uses it? am I ok with just this one product for all my needs?
or should I be using a separate water repellent for leather?

anyone? 

Thank you


----------



## lilymy

Collonil Waterstop


----------



## A007

lilymy said:


> Collonil Waterstop



Unfortunately this does not ship to Canada 
I looked at amazon and the shipping was $20 + who knows how many additional taxes..
no deal


----------



## nekroxas

citruses said:


> Canadian here! I use leather honey to condition my bbags


Hi - Canadian here as well - where can I buy leather honey?


----------



## A007

CAD too! I bought mine at amazon(Canadian amazon sells it too) 


/ Winter's coming if anyone know of a waterproofing product I can buy in Canada I'd love to know!

or can my Leather Honey protect from water? can someone please let me know thank you!


----------



## citruses

nekroxas said:


> Hi - Canadian here as well - where can I buy leather honey?



Amazon.ca


----------



## orid

nekroxas said:


> Hi - Canadian here as well - where can I buy leather honey?


 
One of my Canadian friends buys it from them http://www.valentinogaremi.com/


----------



## Gringach

makisushi said:


> I use both Dillard's Leather Lotion and Dillard's Water and Stain Repellant. It brings back my LV epi and canvas bags its natural luster, as if they are newly bought. Never got any water stains/ or mark ever since I used this dynamic duo especially on the vachetta leather.
> 
> 
> These 2 provide very good preventive maintenance to keep bags from cracking, staining, etc. But, if you already have a stain or a scuff, these 2 don't work. I have a white scuff on one of my epi bags and it won't come off. What do you all suggest? Thanks a million!



I used alcohol and perfume free baby whipes once I had some rain spots on a new bag I forgot to spray with some waterstop spray.. And it worked. But I read that it is not recommended to use them on leather.. However it worked. Try first on a small piece of your bag to see how it reacts before using them on the entire surface of the bag.


----------



## A007

What's a good inexpensive waterproofing product I can get to protect my leather bags from the rain? 
please!


----------



## Shelby33

For finished leather you can use Kiwi protect all. Pretty easy to find. No product will waterproof your bag, but it does help to repel water and stains.


----------



## antschulina

I apply a lexol ph wipe, and blend it with a soft microfibre straight after. Leather should never be soaked. For stains I use a white pencil eraser, and rub softly on the leather. Usually, I apply a bit of lexol ph afterwards, to hydrate again.
Baby wipes are usually not recommended and I am afraid to use them.


----------



## Shelby33

antschulina said:


> I apply a lexol ph wipe, and blend it with a soft microfibre straight after. Leather should never be soaked. For stains I use a white pencil eraser, and rub softly on the leather. Usually, I apply a bit of lexol ph afterwards, to hydrate again.
> Baby wipes are usually not recommended and I am afraid to use them.



No I would not use baby wipes either, just the white pencil eraser.


----------



## antschulina

Shelby33 said:


> No I would not use baby wipes either, just the white pencil eraser.




You're absolutely right! Baby wipes will make everything worse.
Lexol ph wipes are not baby wipes and you can use them on pebbled leather. Check Docrides' section on vintage bags nightmares in the hermès thread. She used to clean saddles and vintage bags, and explains how to clean bags to us. Very useful information!


----------



## Shelby33

antschulina said:


> You're absolutely right! Baby wipes will make everything worse.
> Lexol ph wipes are not baby wipes and you can use them on pebbled leather. Check Docrides' section on vintage bags nightmares in the hermès thread. She used to clean saddles and vintage bags, and explains how to clean bags to us. Very useful information!



I will have a look,thank you.  I've read a lot of helpful posts from Stormy Heart as well.


----------



## A007

Darnit... unfortunately the Kiwi protect all is not available to purchase in/or from Canada, on amazon the shipping is very high at over $20..which is not worth it for a product that costs around $8 

Another recommendation please? 

I don't intentionally get my bags wet but I do not own a car, so I have to walk everywhere I go and take public transportation..so my bags will get wet no matter what, from rain/snow etc. 

(I wish I knew never to use baby wipes, I previously used some on one of my other leather bags... that and a disinfecting wipe which is probably even worse..thank goodness I now know better)


----------



## Shelby33

In the states they usually sell that stuff in pharmacies, or shoe stores, near the shoe polish. Maybe you can see if they have a similar protective spray and then do a search here for it? I know there are TPF members from Canada who have had a similar situation, not being able to have things shipped to them.


----------



## A007

Would this one be any good?

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31YhqoksL.jpg


----------



## Shelby33

A007 said:


> Would this one be any good?
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31YhqoksL.jpg



This one some people swear by, others don't like it especially for lighter colored bags. I would test an area like the bottom of the bag first.  And make sure it is finished leather.


----------



## Shelby33

Oh have you tried eBay for the Kiwi products?


----------



## A007

Omg! I just went to my grocery store today and who would have thought on the side section thing I saw the Kiwi Protect All produc!! Yay! I never would have thought a grocery store..it's a good thing I noticed it. They had all kinds of Kiwi brand stuff, so I will definitely be picking up the Kiwi Protect All  I'm so happy I found it in store!


----------



## Shelby33

Great! Just remember to test a small area on the back or bottom of the bag.


----------



## A007

Will do thank you!/ aw man I feel so bad for one of my Linea Pelle bags I'v been working on because I'v had it for almost 10 years and it's been fried by the sun so much the zippers turned gold/they were silver when bought, and recently I dyed it, and moisturized it to help revive it but even though it worked for a little while right now I'm starting to see it fade again..sigh...so I have to dye it again..I'm not sure if I'm doing it right, it's especially difficult around the zipper area because around the zipper there's a bit of material and sometimes I would get some dye on there..and same with the rings..it just look's so sad that I just want to get a new bag...but can't afford to at the moment../ for the zippers I guess I could replace them with silver ones/ on a Linea Pelle Dylan is this possible? there is one zipper at the very bottom that goes all around the bag so I don't know..but I could also use some dying tips..I'm very new to all this and wish I could have done something 10 years ago..except there's no sunproof product I could have used even then.. / I just feel so bad for this bag I feel like my bad dying job is making it look good and bad at the same time..the leather look's good but around the zippers and rings look's...not so good.


----------



## Shelby33

Oh that's too bad, I have a Linea Pelle too that I bought (used) and I love it. I don't know anything about dying, sorry. I know people here have done it though. Have you tried a bit of leather conditioner? What color was the bag originally?


----------



## A007

Just lately I started getting into conditioning my bag etc. so I had no idea about this stuff until now..I recently purchased the leather honey conditioner, the bag originally was black, after yrs. of sun exposure it's faded several shades..so now I'm just re-dying it every month or so and conditioning it as well.
I wish there was a sun protectant product available. That would really save my leather bags a lot! seems kind of dumb that no company has come up with such a thing..
or are you just supposed to use leather conditioner after sun exposure?


----------



## Shelby33

There actually is a product to block UV rays from leather, I'll have to read around here and see if I can find it.


----------



## Shelby33

You know that Linea Pelle bag might benefit from just rubbing the bag with your hands. It's unwashed leather so I'd be careful using products on it, but the combination of rubbing it and the warmth from your hands is supposed to bring the natural oils out and could bring some color back. Unless it was a blue or purple bag, those will fade in the sun sometimes.


----------



## A007

Oh, you don't say, that's very interesting,something I'll remember. I'v had this one for a very long time and during that time I knew nothing about taking care of leather bags so I did something stupid and used a baby wipe on it  I now know better... 
and lately, I dyed it with the kiwi leather dye and then been using leather honey conditioner on it..
and I guess if it rains outside i'll use the kiwi protect all, by the way how are you supposed to apply this? the directions just say spray it and wait for the item to dry../ do you spray it directly on the bag or onto a soft microfiber cloth and then apply? /wait for bag to dry or leave on overnight?

Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

You just spray it onto the bag lightly, it only takes a few minutes to dry and the smell is gone in about 10 minutes.


----------



## A007

Thank you! and how long does it last/how often should it be applied? before going out on a rainy day or once a month is fine?


----------



## Shelby33

I think once a month is OK but if you want to use it again because rain is coming that should be fine.

It really depends on the bag and the leather-my black Linea Pelle bag has been caught in the rain plenty of times (not treated) and it was fine. Other people with lighter colored bags have noticed the rain left marks.

The Kiwi won't waterproof your bag but will definitely make it less susceptible to water marks or other stains.


----------



## A007

Oh I see, thank you!/ I also have another brand new leather bag that I will be applying this with as well. 
Also, one more question..I have a pair of leather gloves and I just ordered some leather boots..would these products(leather honey, kiwi protect all) be ok to use on them as well? or not necessary...

I also never knew this but some leather is waterproof is that true? I was at a leather store and noticed some jackets said they had waterproof leather..I had no idea there was such a thing...lol..


----------



## Shelby33

I have never used leather honey before but I wouldn't think you'd need it on anything new. 
Maybe the "waterproof" leather has a special glaze on it to repel water?


----------



## Kerulean

Collonil leather gel. It's brilliant for both leather handbags and shoes, and I've gone through many jars of them over the past few years.


----------



## A007

You mean newly bought leather? it's only new for a while though until it's worn right? I'v noticed some products (leather honey) specify to also use on new leather before wearing for best results or something like that, I assume it would help new leather as well as worn leather bags the same.

/I also just bought a pair of Frye boots and not sure how I should take care of them(or if you ladies know anything about that) the tag says to use a conditioner "if needed" with a natural bristle brush and that's it...doesn't say anything about water etc../or using waterproofing products..so I did contact them today, so am waiting for a reply because I am outside a lot and winter is coming, it's been raining a lot lately..just want to take the best care of them as much as I can


----------



## Shelby33

I would use the Kiwi on the boots if they are not suede.
I have never used leather honey, lots of people on the forum have though so you may be able to do a search. The collonil products are good as well, lots of people here use it but I haven't .


----------



## A007

Thank you! I will use the kiwi product, the leather honey is just the only conditioner I have, if there's another one that would work better for the boots I could look into it.

Also the boots have a leather lining inside..I wonder, should I be doing anything on the inside?
Unfortunately after I emailed Frye, they still have not responded to me...  


(collonil products are not available in Canada...when buying online I usually like to use amazon.ca because I have plenty of gift cards to amazon.ca and it is priced in Canadian dollars, you would think ebay.ca would be priced in CAD dollars but I'v noticed some sellers price things differently because they take the US price and convert it to CAD and that's their price tag..so of course it'll be more $$$ (some items) so a $10 collonil product on ebay.ca in Canadian dollars with shipping comes out around $28 for that price you could have 2 in the US :/ our dollar is so low it's depressing  it's a very inexpensive item, it should not be costing us over $28.

But the Kiwi Protect All has somewhat the same effects as Collonil product right.. so I should be fine..


----------



## A007

I just asked a couple people on a different forum type place where I usually go, just to see what they say, they said they use mink oil for leather boots, is that true, would that be any good?
and I told them what items I use on my leather handbags if they'd be any good on the boots, they did warn me to use honey oil very rarely...not every month as I'v been doing it because it can damage the leather, is this true?
they said conditioners only need to be used if the leather get's dry.
They said they use Apple Guarde for water protection but Kiwi Protect All is fine too.
Do not use anything on the inside leather, that should be left alone.
And for dirt/mud/stains etc just use a damp cloth/ or if hard to remove stains, use waterproof product and wipe gently.

I just remembered the harsh salts they use on snow in the winter time...that stuff eats up leather! I'm very concerned about that as well.....would I be ok?


----------



## Shelby33

I have never used mink oil so not sure about that.  Definitely spray the boots two or three times with the kiwi.  I honestly don't know if that will help with salt in the winter though.


----------



## Shelby33

Here is some info I found:

http://foxhoundstudio.com/blog/fash...her-boots-shoes-from-salt-stains-this-winter/


----------



## A007

Thank you very much for the link, it's very helpful! I appreciate it 


/Frye wrote me back today, they said they don't recommend wearing boots in the water/salt conditions and to avoid moisture/heat....um...? they're boots....you wear boots in the winter..:/
do they not know what weather conditions are during the winter time? how are you supposed to avoid snow/water/rain/salt in the winter? hmm... :/ 
They also said, buff regularly with a soft, dry cloth.  Our gorgeous leathers are tanned with rich oils, and shouldn't need additional moisture for a long time - not until they seem dry, Fry's are already conditioned right out of the box.
If boots do get wet, dry them in a cool spot, away from heat and light, and if stored, again avoid heat and light.

So, condition when leather feels dry(ACTUALLY someone told me this to be true about leather bags as well and I'v been conditioning mine every month and someone told me that's too much and can ruin the bag. So I'll do it only when the leather feels dry, I had no idea)


----------



## Shelby33

I think if you do get salt on the boots,  just wipe it off quickly with a damp cloth.  I try not to wear my leather boots when it's snowy/slushy/raining,  I just wear my Northface boots for that. 
As to the bags,  it's hard to say because there are so many different hides used,  and each are either treated in various ways or washed (no glaze,  etc) So it really depends on each individual bag.  For example I do condition my lambskin bags occasionally,  but other heavier leathers get less conditioning.  I do not use Leather Honey,  to me that is too heavy of a conditioner.


----------



## A007

Oh, hmm..now I'm wondering if I should purchase another conditioner that's not so heavy..
/what are you using at the moment?


----------



## Murphy47

I use Cadillac leather conditioner. Works on all leather types.


----------



## Shelby33

Yes Cadillac is good,  so is Lexol.  Not saying the leather honey is bad,  I would use it if I had it,  but sparingly.


----------



## A007

This Cadiallac leather conditioner here?

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71bgXZsQu4L._UY500_.jpg

I'v heard of Lexol but never thought it was good enough, I guess the one in the spray bottle? will check it out also, and will use it only if needed, will go by touch and feel of my leather.
Thank you ladies


----------



## Murphy47

That's the Cadillac one I use.


----------



## A007

Thank you Murphy47!


----------



## Sloane Beck

For my leather bags, I use the Leather Cleaner and Leather Moisturizer from Coach. Because it is very important to conditioning as moisturizer for your leather purses, which will dry out over time.


----------



## notwithit

Quick (or hopefully quick) question:  what are people's thoughts on unlined bags?  (I tried searching the forum for "unlined" but didn't get many results.)  I'm looking at a bag that's made of veg tan reverse cordovan.  The maker, Andrew McDonald, has assured me that I don't need to worry about dry bleed, but I'm still slightly concerned about things like spillage from a water bottle or carrying the bag in the rain, and how these things might affect upkeep and maintenance.

Apologies if this is the wrong thread; I'm new to the forum and couldn't find a more appropriate thread (and can't create new ones yet).


----------



## Elliespurse

notwithit said:


> Quick (or hopefully quick) question:  what are people's thoughts on unlined bags?  (I tried searching the forum for "unlined" but didn't get many results.)  I'm looking at a bag that's made of veg tan reverse cordovan.  The maker, Andrew McDonald, has assured me that I don't need to worry about dry bleed, but I'm still slightly concerned about things like spillage from a water bottle or carrying the bag in the rain, and how these things might affect upkeep and maintenance.
> 
> Apologies if this is the wrong thread; I'm new to the forum and couldn't find a more appropriate thread (and can't create new ones yet).



Hi, I think it depends on the quality of the unlined leather. There has been some threads where lower quality bags transfers flakes of unlined leather on everything put in the bag. I'm also searching for these threads and I'll post a link if I finds them.


----------



## Elliespurse

I couldn't find the threads right now but there are a lot of unlined leather threads in the Handbags & Purses forum,

Purse lining, what do you prefer?

How much does the lining matter to you?


----------



## notwithit

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I think it depends on the quality of the unlined leather. There has been some threads where lower quality bags transfers flakes of unlined leather on everything put in the bag. I'm also searching for these threads and I'll post a link if I finds them.



Thanks, that's very helpful.  I feel pretty good about the leather quality.  It's cordovan leather, which made from the layer of muscle under the hide on a horse's rump.  I have a pair of Alden shoes in shell cordovan that are built like tanks.  I think Alden uses Horween leather (which an Australian maker is incredibly unlikely to source), so I would expect the leather on the bag to be somewhat different but still pretty solid.  I've heard from a couple of people with Andrew McDonald shoes who were pretty happy with the leather quality, and the leather used for the bags should be comparable.

edit:  Thanks for the links.  I'll take a look at those as well.

edit 2:  It looks like there are a variety of opinions on bag linings.  I saw a couple of people said they would never buy an unlined bag, but they didn't explain why.  Do you think it's just the issue with a cheaper leather flaking off over time?


----------



## Elliespurse

notwithit said:


> Thanks, that's very helpful.  I feel pretty good about the leather quality.  It's cordovan leather, which made from the layer of muscle under the hide on a horse's rump.  I have a pair of Alden shoes in shell cordovan that are built like tanks.  I think Alden uses Horween leather (which an Australian maker is incredibly unlikely to source), so I would expect the leather on the bag to be somewhat different but still pretty solid.  I've heard from a couple of people with Andrew McDonald shoes who were pretty happy with the leather quality, and the leather used for the bags should be comparable.
> 
> edit:  Thanks for the links.  I'll take a look at those as well.
> 
> edit 2:  It looks like there are a variety of opinions on bag linings.  I saw a couple of people said they would never buy an unlined bag, but they didn't explain why.  Do you think it's just the issue with a cheaper leather flaking off over time?



That sounds great with the quality. For the different opinions on unlined bags I think it's more the feel of a nice lining when you put your things there.


----------



## notwithit

Elliespurse said:


> That sounds great with the quality. For the different opinions on unlined bags I think it's more the feel of a nice lining when you put your things there.



Makes sense.  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Rayal.Hutanang

There is this guy in Woodlands, Singapore who just open his business a month ago. Hackson and Sons or something. He sells leather care products at very reasonable prices.  and gives free coaching on how to clean and care for shoes and bags 


Very patient and friendly. I bought just under $30 from him but he was with me for 1.5 hours. But I think appointment must be made in advance. You guys can look for him.


----------



## geraldine.rmg

You could try Saphir Universal Cream in Singapore. I use it to clean my leather shoes and bags, and polish them with Creme Surfine for nourishment.



cantstop said:


> Not sure whether Appleguard is available in Singapore. Has anyone used 3M leather protector before? I thought of buying it for my LV vachetta.


----------



## Pursecareguru

rachieface said:


> I've never really sprayed any of my bags before and am wondering what you ladies use to moisturize your leather bags, what protects them best from scratches and what repels weather.
> 
> I just got an AC City and plan on getting many more leather bags but want to keep them in the best shape I can and would love to hear what you use!


If you want a 3 in 1 cleaner, conditioner and protection product then use the Collonil Carbon Complete or Collonil Nano Complete.  

This will care and protect against dirt and moisture.  However for protection against scratches no leather care product will provide a lot of protection.  The care component of the products mentioned above will provide a liitle bit of protection against scratching (dry bags will scratch easier than condioned bags) but not by much.

The only thing you can do for scratches is to cover them with a high viscosity/high pigmentation cream like Collonil Colorit.


----------



## Rayal.Hutanang

I tried the Fashion Leather Cream of Woly and it costs only S$12. It cleans, shines, waterproofs according to their description. Great value.


----------



## IOU

PLEASE HELP me CHOOSE the best conditioner out of these three for a BRAND NEW black calfskin leather bag. Which one is the best at making leather soft, not removing colour, and not changing the finish?


1) Lexol
https://www.amazon.ca/Lexol-908-Lea...867&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=lexol+conditioner

2) Bickmore Bick 4 Conditioner
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B001CS2Q4M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2HVF80RTQNPJE

3) Lovin My Bags Conditioner and/or Moisturizer
http://www.lovinmybags.co/ultimate-moisturizer/


----------



## neverending

Sloane Beck said:


> For my leather bags, I use the Leather Cleaner and Leather Moisturizer from Coach. Because it is very important to conditioning as moisturizer for your leather purses, which will dry out over time.



Interesting, I was searching for these products. What's the difference between moisturizer and cleaner?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

does anyone know the difference between the Collonil leather gel and Collonil leather creme? i noticed the creme comes in black and beige, so i assume if you use that you need to select the color closest to your handbag? is the gel better than the creme? which to select? i see many people use the gel but i wonder why not the creme as much? thank you for any help.


----------



## asiatica

I'm using Collonil, carbon pro or something. I bought it after watching a video on youtube.


----------



## julibo

I use Mink Oil. Is it bad?


----------



## orid

IOU said:


> PLEASE HELP me CHOOSE the best conditioner out of these three for a BRAND NEW black calfskin leather bag. Which one is the best at making leather soft, not removing colour, and not changing the finish?
> 
> 
> 1) Lexol
> https://www.amazon.ca/Lexol-908-Lea...867&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=lexol+conditioner
> 
> 2) Bickmore Bick 4 Conditioner
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B001CS2Q4M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2HVF80RTQNPJE
> 
> 3) Lovin My Bags Conditioner and/or Moisturizer
> http://www.lovinmybags.co/ultimate-moisturizer/


Out of the 3, I would choose Bickmore. Would you considered perhaps the Saphir leather care balm (http://amzn.to/2aufucJ) as well? I swear by them and put it on all my chanel and hermes. It literally makes it feel like its 1st day purchased brand new from store.


----------



## orid

ccbaggirl89 said:


> does anyone know the difference between the Collonil leather gel and Collonil leather creme? i noticed the creme comes in black and beige, so i assume if you use that you need to select the color closest to your handbag? is the gel better than the creme? which to select? i see many people use the gel but i wonder why not the creme as much? thank you for any help.


The gel is more universal and can be used on purses, shoes, belts, etc. The cream (the polishing one I'm assuming, since it comes with color) is more geared toward shoes polishing.

If you're looking for handbag care and Collonil product, I would recommend perhaps checking out the lotion (http://amzn.to/2abpWI3). That's the one I use on a regular basis along with Saphir. Great on handbags and leather jackets.


----------



## GirlByTheBay

neverending said:


> Interesting, I was searching for these products. What's the difference between moisturizer and cleaner?



Leather cleaners are formulated to eliminate excess oils and dirt from leather goods. Leather conditioners replace the oils that are drawn out during cleaning or as the leather wears/ages. It's always good follow a cleaning product with a conditioning product to keep the surface supple and like new.


----------



## ampavlinac

Which one of these brands would be a good thrifty, quick, multi purpose leather cleaner? I list consigned items for auction and I've been listing a lot of bags (multiple designers and many different colors and textures) and some will have stains on them that I would love to take care of in hopes of my clients getting a better deal. I would probably be the one to pay for it, so I wouldn't want something to break the bank.


----------



## Baglove2016

rachieface said:


> I've never really sprayed any of my bags before and am wondering what you ladies use to moisturize your leather bags, what protects them best from scratches and what repels weather.
> 
> I just got an AC City and plan on getting many more leather bags but want to keep them in the best shape I can and would love to hear what you use!




Mink Oil works great most of the time, a lot better than any spray


----------



## menmycoachbags

I learned a fantastic secret to this leather. Take a Mr. clean Magic eraser her the heavy duty version with the grooves in it get it slightly damp and then wring it out completely so it doesn't hold water it's just slightly wet and take it to the Vachetta and I went all out and scrubbed the crap out of my multicolore Alma.  The handles were super dark and I had evidently spilled something inside that went through the corner and I figured I really couldn't do much worse than the stains that were on it so I buffed the crap out of it with the damp magic eraser.  it's a microfiber sponge when you get it wet like that it's almost like wet sanding a beautiful hot rod.  I'm very happy with the results; it lightened, it cleaned off all kinds of stuff it's not perfect but I'm amazed and I'll keep using them.  Really wish I'd taken before and after photos but oh well here's a couple Afters so after I buff with the Mr. clean Magic eraser use a leather balm to moisturize it and then buff to a shine to protect the leather so it does darken back up a little bit with the moisturizer but it's a nice even honey patina

 Keep in mind that this was my daily for years and years and it was suffering I brought it back out and cleaned it up and have been using it again as my daily for about the last six or eight months and the handles were so black and whatever it was I spilled and it leaked while it was not in use for a couple days and sat on the leather and it was. What a mess! it looked like somebody had broken a pen open inside of it! Omg a black pen... that bottom area where you see what's left of the stain was solid just ugly black I wish I'd taken pictures and the Mr. clean Magic eraser was like, well...  a little magic eraser hahaha! it it brought the leather back to a very clean state but it was also very dry so you have to moisturize after that


jm_freedom said:


> I know you have to be very careful with vachetta. My understanding is that no conditioner is recommended and wipe clean with only a damp clean cloth. Is this your understanding too?  What about suhali (goat leather)?  How do you clean an condition??


----------



## jasperaperocho

I use Coach leather moisturizer.


----------



## dexter123

On my vachetta that has patina I use LMB vachetta cleaner and conditioner. It got out all water spots- I can't believe it- and it dried up nice and even with a honey color. I'm amazed and delighted. My bad is my mostly daily bag. I'll post before and after layers as I finish it. It's a Palermo PM.


----------



## dexter123

menmycoachbags said:


> I learned a fantastic secret to this leather. Take a Mr. clean Magic eraser her the heavy duty version with the grooves in it get it slightly damp and then wring it out completely so it doesn't hold water it's just slightly wet and take it to the Vachetta and I went all out and scrubbed the crap out of my multicolore Alma.  The handles were super dark and I had evidently spilled something inside that went through the corner and I figured I really couldn't do much worse than the stains that were on it so I buffed the crap out of it with the damp magic eraser.  it's a microfiber sponge when you get it wet like that it's almost like wet sanding a beautiful hot rod.  I'm very happy with the results; it lightened, it cleaned off all kinds of stuff it's not perfect but I'm amazed and I'll keep using them.  Really wish I'd taken before and after photos but oh well here's a couple Afters so after I buff with the Mr. clean Magic eraser use a leather balm to moisturize it and then buff to a shine to protect the leather so it does darken back up a little bit with the moisturizer but it's a nice even honey patina
> 
> Keep in mind that this was my daily for years and years and it was suffering I brought it back out and cleaned it up and have been using it again as my daily for about the last six or eight months and the handles were so black and whatever it was I spilled and it leaked while it was not in use for a couple days and sat on the leather and it was. What a mess! it looked like somebody had broken a pen open inside of it! Omg a black pen... that bottom area where you see what's left of the stain was solid just ugly black I wish I'd taken pictures and the Mr. clean Magic eraser was like, well...  a little magic eraser hahaha! it it brought the leather back to a very clean state but it was also very dry so you have to moisturize after that



 Love that Alma! I'm betting LMB does a fine job on it. I'll post before and after a on the rest of my bag. I only did the only triangular piece so far in order to test it.


----------



## Brandonblevins

I use lexol on my leather and canvas.


----------



## LVchiq

hi guys i have lovinmybags product like the whole kit.. but i purchased that maybe 2years ago, do guys think it is still ok to use it? or i’m afraid it’s goin to mess up the leather in LV bags thanks


----------



## Mike the water guy

dancininmanolos said:


> Apple or Meltonian Ladies?


Really..? I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## wyattparx

rachieface said:


> I've never really sprayed any of my bags before and am wondering crossword solver sip calculator epfo what you ladies use to moisturize your leather bags, what protects them best from scratches and what repels weather.





rachieface said:


> I just got an AC City and plan on getting many more leather bags but want to keep them in the best shape I can and would love to hear what you use!



I've used their leather cleaner and leather protection cream and both are absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Flowerlily

I'm using Cadillac conditioner (the regular one) and it does it work nicely to condition my bags. I put a little blob on a cotton cloth, distribute it a little bit so you don't see much of the blob anymore and then rub it gently onto the leather. I use a little bit each time. If it's more a sturdy leather I will polish it after I've done the complete bag, but with more delicate leathers I will do it sooner, for example after when I've done one side of the bag. The effect isn't really noticeable, the color of the bags seems maybe to get a little more depth. The matte bags stay matte, the shiny ones stay shiny. So far I've used it on:
LV epi leather
Hermes evergrain
Hermes box
Prada saffiano
Mulberry grained Bayswater
YSL tote bag
I would recommend using Cadillac.


----------



## Syl2911

Hi, I have an Hermes Evelyn 29. What do you use to keep the leather in good condition?
Is is black Clemence leather.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I use Apple Guard to clean my bags followed my Cadillac conditioner. I agree @Flowerlily thst Cadillac is light and dies not change the purse texture. I use a specific microfiber cloth for applications.


----------



## Artginger

Hi,

Ive just bought a lovely new Longchamp Calvacade bag and I would like to apply some protecting conditioner on it before I take it out for a spin. Its made of split cowhide leather which sounds like its very durable but the leather is actually very soft and silky and im afraid it may scratch before long. Can anyone recommend any products that are sold in the UK ? Ive looked at the popular Apple Garde but no luck with that here. (Actually with Brexit , We're probably just left with body lotion!.. Ill leave politics out of this ) Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## americandreaming

Artginger said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ive just bought a lovely new Longchamp Cavalcade bag and I would like to apply some protecting conditioner on it before I take it out for a spin. Its made of split cowhide leather which sounds like its very durable but the leather is actually very soft and silky and im afraid it may scratch before long. Can anyone recommend any products that are sold in the UK ? Ive looked at the popular Apple Garde but no luck with that here. (Actually with Brexit , We're probably just left with body lotion!.. Ill leave politics out of this ) Thanks for your suggestions.



Hello and welcome

Firstly, I just had a look at the Calvacade care details on the Longchamp website and it may be important to note that it states under 'Care': 'Never use any cleansing or waterproofing product. To remove any stains, simply brush softly.'

On a general note, I've used the Coach set on a Longchamp leather Le Pliage before and that was fine.  I just googled and Longchamp doesn't appear to have their own set.  On my bags, which are almost all Coach, I usually use a leather conditioner and finish with Renapur leather balsam as the Renapur is waxy and water resistant.


----------

